# IVF Wales Pregnancy & Parenting chat pt7



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy  and


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers shell

claire did you buy much?

i havent a clue what we are gona do if this little one is a girl and we cant agree lol 

just had a lovely dinner, curry, chips and rice and baby liked it too as im now being beaten up from inside

where is everyone today?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello ladies just a quick one . 
Theres a sale on baby monitors in argos. A video monitor from 179.99 down to 89.00 bargain lol 
Just thought id let you know xxxxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just marking xxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

hiya hun are you ok


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya ebs... yes doing great honey, all settling into family life lovely, how are you honey xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara not really, don't think I was in the right mood to spend today.  Did get mattresses for the moses basket and crib.  Mum bought our cotbed and some sheets and blankets for it.  Almost bought a couple more babygrows, but the que in matalan was too long so put them back.  Think I'm gonna get Rob to drive me to mothercare in the morning as I need some bra's, they're feeling a little squashed in the ones I have now.

Think we're gonna have to get a name book in a few weeks to see if that helps.  I think that choosing their name is the hardest thing.  At least we have a few more months to debate it.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Mummies & Mummies to be

Hope everyone is doing really well.

Kara, what girls names have you got so far? Do you want something traditional or more modern?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi all hope mums babies mums to be and bumps are all ok ...taffy hope morgan is still latching on to your boobies so he can come home soon   my freind who went in tue to be induced is still there   pessaries didnt work and the gwent is so busy they couldnt fit her in till today they broke waters and put her on drip at 1 she txt me at 730 and said she caved in and had epidural and was finally 9cm im waiting to here shes had baby ok as babys supposed to be  small


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Taffy thats fantastic hunnie you will be spending 24 hrs with morgan . I hope he is behaving him self for you big hugs  

Popsi i am good thanks hun thats fab that you are settling in to family life sounds perfect hun 


Miriam ;I dont blame her for having a epidural .Hopefully you should be hearing something pretty soon  

laura how are you hunnie   

If we ever had a little girl darren have already picked it lol he have said the same name since we started trying all them moons ago  

Big hugs to you all xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

good luck with names kara.. we only ever wanted one girls name... and it is actually the name of our princess which is weird and spooky !!!! .... 

now boys names we like loads lol

love to you all xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that is spooky popsi, meant to be hun

laura i would like some unusual but not  OTT. we havent agreed on any girls names yet, luke thinks a name will just come to him! men!!

miriam any news on your friend? dont blame her at all having an epidural i hear good things about them lol.

emma hiya hun

hows everyone else today?

luke has just finished the nursery drawers so now i can collect the clothes from my mum at some point and put it all away ready


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is well

Knackered today 

Kara have you thought of boys names or only girls

Claire glad you've done more shopping

Ebs thanks for the info on the monitors hun

Popsi how lovely, hope you two enjoyed your meal

Taffy hope everything is ok and bf going well

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how was the party?

we have a boys name KANE, we have had it for years dunno why we never thought of a girls name lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kane is a nice name hun, Kane Ellard woohoo and ....... Ellard (we need a girls name hun)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it sounds nice i think. i did try finding a female verison of kane but so far nothing

i like boys names for girl, i have a list but luke said no to um all lol

names like

Tyler
Tia
Willow (really like this lol)
keeva

like irish names
all sorts but so far nothing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

here's my list

tyler x
raya x
taya x
leah x
tia x
keeva x
caoife pronouced kee fa X
willow rose x
keria x
blaze speltt blaise or blaize x
blair x

some i like more than others lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I like willow and kee fa


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its a bloody minefield lol, i said to luke last night at least if baby is a boy that makes naming easy and toy shopping lol

i would rather have a name in mind for when baby does arrive cause otherwise we will be days and days deciding and poor baby will be nameless lol.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You still have a few weeks to decide and you may change your mind when baby arrives lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good list Kara, Leah is nice too. Will you go for a middle name as well, or will that be too much to choose!

Hi Michelle, hope you are well

Taffy, hope you are getting lots of cwtches now you can stay with Morgan all the time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah a few weeks lol omg that seems really weird you saying that and it also seems strange im only getting one antenatal class. from what i gather you will get more

there are lots of names i have liked too but gone off them lol

luke said leah wasnt bad but now im not sure lol. we might use my mums middle name which is rose but thats not certain


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Whatever name you choose will be lovely hun

I read something about antenata classes why will i get more


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

even if its baby lol

i know a couple of girls from haverfordwest area and they had 5 or 6 classes. im gona get a video i think. i get very basic information, what drugs, watch a birth vid and birthing postions and thats it , no breathing exercises, showing luke how to help, breast feeding nothing well thats what the mw told me and im kinda hoping the class of friday will at least cover somebreathing exercises, though saying that i know know how to calm down a braxton hicks through breathing (self taught from a book!)


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Aren't you under withybush then, or is it down to mws


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im under the hospital but its down to MW and my area doesnt have the resources for anymore than one class, i think this is a recent change, gona speak to her more on thursday as there use to be a bump and babies class but think this is finished and all the NCT classes are swansea way and cost a forture and im not gona pay as their are expensive.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

That doesn't seem fair hun.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good old postcode lottery and i havent the energy for another campaign lol, im glad i feel calm about labour though it is on my mind a little more as the days pass lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its bound to be seeing as the time is getting closer.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

when i was in hospital for the day i heard a doctor shouting at a lady to breath and i bet now she was from my area lol 

yoga breathing im told is very very useful in childbirth, i just wana have the best experience possible. i know its gona hurt like hell and thats part and parcel of it all isnt it.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah it will be nice to have a positive experience.  Labour will be what it will be, some women breeze it others have a harder time.  The most important thing is it is all forgotten after and you have a beautiful bundle to show off


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i bet it takes a while to really forget lol. i just dont wana get in a panic cause that wont help. probably on my mind more as i need to do a birth plan that will be mega flexible cause i dont wana fix a plan how can you when you havent a clue what to expect

having alot of BH today 

think i need choc


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Try not to over complicate things hun.  

Have you spoken to ravan or miriam they might be able to help you with a birthing plan

People say it doesn't take long to forget hun

This experience is what we have struggled for for all these years lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no my birth plan will be something like this

would like all drugs available if needed

would prefer to stay active where possible

want luke as my birthing partner

would like baby delivered onto my chest

would like an easy, painfree labour with no tears or cuts (pmsl this im not putting in it lol)

the thought of giving birth is exciting. the experience of pregnancy is amazing and im sure labour will be too

how are your pains now?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good plan hun, it will be a wonderful experience.

I think i've had a growth spurt and my ribs are aching.  Baby really active today which is wonderful


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have you seen movement from the outside yet? great that baby is so active, its like constant reassurance isnt it

the aching ribs get worst too, our LO puts its feet up between my boobs ouchy and wiggles its little butt under my ribs


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No movement from outside yet, but i love feeling the movements

Do you think the rib pain is because of where the placenta is or just because of stretching

Can you tell which is shoulder, arm, legs butt yet hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just stetching i would say hun, your placenta is in a good postion. your uterus should be 2cm over your belly button now and moving a cm a week i think thats right, i can now feel the top of my uterus under my ribs well you can see it too and yeah i can tell what is bum and limbs and baby tends to move from one side to the other which makes my bump go all onesided which looks really strange and feels really odd too

feeling baby move is so wonderful isnt it, the movement i get now can either me nice and gentle or hard enough to hurt a little


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats good then.

Movements are wonderful and yeah reassuring.  

Got to go going out for food, to tired to cook lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think we might head out as i cant be arsed to cook either. have fun

im sat on my birthing ball as i have bad back ache today


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Kara - in this month's Pregnancy & Birth magazine, you can send off for a free antenatal yoga DVD which claims to prepare you for labour. You need to order it by 31st March.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks nic

hows life with you?


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, sorry I haven't been on much recently, just wanted to say hi. Hope everyone is doing good x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi ffydd hope you are feeling well not long till your scan bet you cant wait   kara and michelle i had no antenantal class and no birth plan thats how ****e my midwife was ... only time she mentioned givin birth was at end when she said oh 2 weeks and we better think bout getting baby out   kara my freind had baby boy after 6.2ib at 11.22 last night she was planning on birthing pool birth at home with just gas but because baby was supposed to be small she had to go main delivery she ended up having epidural so i think birth plans can go out the window   you have met her she came to meet before with me she was waiting for lap dye and had polycystic ovaries so shes been real lucky


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww miriam pass on my congratulations please

it makes me feel alot better knowing you didnt have antenatal class lol, yeah birth plans do go out of the window thats why mine is mega flexible, the only 100% thing i want is luke to be there


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Ffydd, glad to hear you are getting on well. Did the cramping pains calm down? I get about 1 or 2 a day and they last about 5 seconds. I'm not too worried though as I'm sure it's just by uterus limbering up!

I am feeling ok although anxious to get scan over and done with next week so that I can feel like I'm allowed to start celebrating. DH and I have been quite reserved so far but allowed ourselves about 20 mins of exciting baby chat last night which was fun. Once it was out of our system, we were like.."right...that's enough now", lol.

2 of my best friends gave birth recently. One gave birth 2 weeks early - she intended on having a water birth at home but ended up with a caesarean. The second gave birth last Thursday - she'd also intended on a water birth at a birthing centre next to the hospital in London but ended up with an epidural at hospital. I think birth plans are great as long as you are willing to be flexible! I think my birth plan would be 1. get it out as quick as possible, 2. with the least pain possible please.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fyydd and nic i bet you girl cant wait til  your scans, the wait is like the 2ww all over again, have you book in to your mw yet or are you waiting?

i agree birth plans need to be mega flexible or you will end up disappointed it didnt go that way

i woke up a few times last night so im sat in bed with a nicecuppa, luke left at 5am. my tooth is aching a little today but think thats probably cause i had chocolate last night opps

how is everyone today?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning all, hope you are all well.

Back in work boo hoo

Hope everyone is well

I think waiting for the first scan is worse than the 2ww lol

Talking of birth plans all i want is to have my baby safe and sound other than that anything goes lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

work boo boo

im being a right lazy moo and have loads to do but cant be bothered yet. think im gona have to get up soon


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Steve started his new job today so was up with him, this is going to be a new routine for me normally in bed until 8 now getting up at 6.15.  I'll get used to it again.

Did you go for food last night


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crikey thats early, you will have to start going to bed earlier

no we didnt in the end, we nipped to the chippy which was closed so ended up cooking. 

such a lovely day out today might tale rex for a walk later


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

We had a lovely meal at our local.  Gammon, egg, peas and chips and banoffee pie for afters.  Oh i am so naughty with the puds lol

It is a nice day i have just come back from tenby


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

change of plan for me, mil has to go to the dentist her cap has fallen off and she hasnt a clue where it is so im going with her.

you must miss those pudding when you diet. i thought i spotted putting on weight but thankfully i think my scales lied to me as this morning i have lol....i was thinking why the heck arent i putting any on when i should be lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have no doubt that i am a pregnant porker lol

Hope MIL sorts her tooth out

I'm so strict with myself when i am on a diet, so when i'm not i go completely bonkers with sweet things lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a pregnant porker pmsl

i better go i have loads to do i even promised luke i would do some ironing well it seems fair as im not working


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Have a good day then hun.  I best get something done to, speak later


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi girls

Kara, I haven't booked in with a MW yet as I'm just going with the flow and just taking advice of the IVF clinic. I wish I could stay with them until the end, they've been so great!

Just had a call from work and two of my colleagues are coming over tomorrow in their lunch hour to keep me company which is so nice of them


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nic i was like you, i got discharged from ivf wales first then booked mw.  Hope you have a nice lunch tomo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive only washed up and need a break lol no wonder it takes so long to do anything

my mw wouldnt see me til 10 weeks, think i contacted her after my first scan but did see gp as i needed gestone/clexane and steriods


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

If you need a rest you need a rest lol

I'm suppose to stop my aspirin today, a bit concerned about this and don't know what to do.  Might keep taking it until i see mw in 2 weeks and see what she says


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

are you, did you con tell you too? i can understand the nerves at stopping, i was like that stopping the gestone then the steriods


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Con said to stop, so i should listen but just scared to.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i bet, did he give a reason why to stop. i dont know anything about asprin as i cant take it, i think if your nervours maybe wait til you have spoken to your mw....do you know how long other ladies take it for?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I know Lisa took it all the way through, and no con didn't give me reason just said to stop.  I haven't taken any today so will see when i get home.  I suppose clexane is doing the same sort of job


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

see how you feel hun. i took my gestone a little longer cause i couldnt bring myself to stop lol and took steriods til 15weeks then weaned, that was on advice from an immune doctor

asprin thins the blood and clexane stops clotting.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just phoned drs got a rash on my shoulder that is driving me mad.  Only a small patch.  They are so rude in the surgery, is it an emergency (i don't f*cking know thats why i want to see a doctor)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh those bloody receptionist, did you get an appointment?

is it an itchy rash? are you prone to rashes? im multitasking and talking to you and hoovering


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No got to wait for nurse practitioner to phone

Not really prone to them but i do have slightly sensitive skin.  Rashes are quite common in pregnancy, i think the itch without the rash is the bad one.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

madness !

hope she calls soon

right i better dash and sort myself out, mil will be here soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well im back, dentist didnt sort mil's tooth so she is off to england to her old dentist on thursday. i feel so very tired today and i havent done alot at all, getting back ache and tooth ache what a combo so i have caved in again and taken a couple of pills as it was starting to make me feel very grumpy. ive also notice the last couple of days im having like palpatations if im over active or hot! 

luke is gona be late home, he works so hard so im gona cook a nice dinner, put on some sexy clothes and be his maid for the night-only kidding, i think i would look very sexy dressed as humpty dumpty lol and sod being a maid.

mimi hope you managed to get in with the doc


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nurse pratitioner rang she didn't think it urgent so seeing a nurse tomorrow

Kara hope your aches go away soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck with seeing her tomorrow and hope it doesnt drive you too mad over night

im sat down having some rest before its time to cook dinner, im gona wait and see my mw and con on thursday and see what they suggest regarding my tooth, i think the tooth paste is working but maybe im just gona get in on and off


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have just googled clexane and aspirin and they are both for blood clots.  Of course aspirin is for other things but at least i am still on the clexane

My dentist said if i were in a lot of pain he would do something.  They can't leave you hun for another 8 or 10 weeks with this pain.  Read the nice guidelines in regards to dentists and see if that helps


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if it were just a hole it wouldnt be an issue its the fact i have an old filling that would need removing, everywhere and everyone i have spoken to says its not recommended to remove an old silver filling during pregnancy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope steves job went well

im gona log off for a while at least and lay down i think


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope you feel better after you lie down hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke just called and had a ****ty day and now he has to be in work for 4am tomorrow, madness!

so early night for us both tonight i think and im gona call dentist in the morning


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope the tooth doesnt give you greif for weeks kara i know my abcess i had when pregnant went with antibiotics which was good cos i couldnt have xray till maia was born ..whats matter with your tooth or do you need new filling? michelle hope you find out what rash is tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning, luke got up at 245am and i cant sleep with this toothache so i thought i will have a cuppa and hope the paracetamol kick in soon!

its so cold outside, rex thinks it time to get up now im up and is running round the house like a mad dog, must get him to come and cuddle up

miriam i need an old filling replaced. i hope antobotics work. gona call my dentist at 9am for advice then the midwife too, i cant put up with this, its getting me down a little now. the pain isnt severe enough to make me roll around in pain but the constant throb is ******* me off now. i think i have been good trying the toothpaste for a week and i really thought it might have worked on sunday when the pain went. so sorry to have a moan

hope everyone is good.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow Kara, you are up early   Hope you have managed to get a bit of rest. Good luck with the dentist, hope they can help sort the pain out for you.

Hope everyone is OK today


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

morning all

kara hope the dentist can help you ease the pain.

mini hope rash isn't anything much.

hi to all you other mummies and mummies to be.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im off to see dentist at 1110am, he wants to see me before just writing a presciption which is good

i did manage another couple of hours sleep which was very nice, better get my bum moving now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well rash is dermatitis which i thought it might be.  Only tx is e45 so got to put up with itching lol

Kara i hope they sort you out with something.  Throbbing does sound like absess, i have had loads of them.  Very painful you poor thing

Queenie hi, hope you are well hunny


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you got into the docs early, hope the cream eases the itch a little at least, its funny well not in a haha way that our skin flares up. you feeling ok today?

i dont think ive ever had an absess i know one think ive had a guts full now and it is getting me down a little. jus rearranged a delivery that was due between 1030 and 1130 as im gona be in h west


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just managed to get hold of midwife and yeah i can take antibotics and stronger painkillers if i need to (will leave painkiller til i see con on thursday)


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Absesses are nasty, antibiotics should be a temporary relief but it will flare up again but hopefully after babes is born

The cream is crap but i can't have anything else.  Its just annoying nothing else.

I would have said meet for coffee but i am mega busy today.

I was at docs for 8.30 this morning.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

shame your busy but no worries maybe another time, my mum finishes work at 2pm maybe i will hit the shops lol

i have emollient cream which doc gave me for my eczeme flare up, this did help. itching is horrid and if you have long nails cut up or it will make it worst

i hope the antibotics work, i did try the toothpaste for a week which i thought was good going, at least i know baby doesnt mind paracetamol cause i take one or 2 and baby goes crazy!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry about that hun, i'm free now but at that time i've got to go to a group with one of the lads.

Emolient cream can you buy that or would i have to get it from my doc

I haven't taken a paracetemol yet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im not sure hun can you nip to tescos and ask if you can buy over the counter? 

i hadnt taken any meds (apart from ivf drugs) since july and really didnt want to but i just had to it the end, thats ****** me off a little cause everything is a worry isnt it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Everything is a worry but you couldn't stay in pain you had to do something.  Paracetemol is safe as long as you stick to the correct dosages hun

Doc told me to put calamine on it for the itching, so i will do that later.  Anyone would think i have a huge rash its not.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i read pain is really not good for mum or baby either!

i think any amount of itching is nasty and flipping annoying too.

i feel like someone has punched me in the face, was getting tempted to say just take the tooth out lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I had a filing taken out at 13 weeks and re done.  My dentist said you have to weigh up the situation, like the pain you are in.  Again though we worry about everything.  Its a pity the pain is taking away the pleasant experiences for you hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it is spoiling the enjoyment

i read 2nd trimister is best time for dental work....ive been google crazy

i better dash and get sorted, didnt really wana be heading out this early today


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope things get sorted hun


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Kara, sorry to hear you've had toothache, how miserable. Hope you feel better soon x

Just had a question for you all, I have my first proper scan on Thursday, roughly 8 week. Will it be an internal one or and external one do you think? Had visions of embarrassing myself. Lol x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ffydd dildo cam i think hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffydd mimi is right, good old dildo cam

well i have my aantibotics and he was lovely and said these should work in a couple of days if not he will have to take the filling off, i asked if i could just have the tooth out and he said not really due to the clexane so fingers well crossed that this works. omg i walked from one side of town to the other and i was knackered!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Michelle is the area dry, if it is E45 will just dry it out even more and then itch more.  I spent time working with a dermatologist and theres and ingredient in it that can dry the skin.  We recommend 50/50, if you go any pharmacy and ask for liquid paraffin & white soft paraffin, they mix it up for you on the spot.  Rub that into the area a couple times of the day and it should help.  If not ask you GP for double base cream, it's on prescription and is really good for skin conditions.  I use it for my eczema and it really settles it.

Kara hope the antibiotics help.

Ffydd yes it's an internal scan.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya claire how are you?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Kara

Not too bad thanks, other than these   headaches.  A bit nervous if taking all these paracetamol's, but GP's insist that it's safe.  If no better will ask midwife to get me seen by con earlier than 20 weeks.  If she says no will get mum to have a word with him (she's a theater nurse and works with him)  I know it's normal to have headaches at this stage, but they're so severe when I get them, and even the drugs don't really get rid of the pain.

How's your tooth?  You should start to see an improvement by tom evening.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks claire i have told them that e45 was rubbish and was making it worse, i'll see if i can get the 50/50 cream.

I had really bad headaches about 14/15 weeks i promise they do get better.  i think they are hormones, mind you i went to the optician and i have to wear glasses for reading.

Kara glad you got antibiotics


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Michelle lloyds will be able to do the 50/50 cream for you, we order it for our patients from them.  If you have a problem getting it, I can get samples of that double base can always pop one in the post for you.

I already wear glasses for distance, and have them on all the time, but with no help.  Have even stopped wearing my contacts.  Did see GP last week, as I couldn't even bear to lift my head off the pillow, he thought that it was viral.  But not I'm convinced.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks hun i will let you know.

I know the headaches for me were like migranes, i hope they get better soon hun.  Its really miserable when you have a constant headache


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Big hugs Kara, I hope those antibiotics do the trick

Hope you get some relief from the itching Michelle

Oh Claire those headaches must be getting you down


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Pix you ok


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm ok thanks Mimi


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey are Pix.  But hopefully they will start to ease soon.

Michelle any problems give me a text and I'll pop a sample into the post for you.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thankyou so much hun


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Just a quickie before the laptop battery dies on me. 
Morgan and I are home!!!!!!!!      
He took to breastfeeding really well and so we came out last night. 
DH has started his 2 weeks paternity leave yesterday (at last!) 
We have had a lovely day with the grandparents (and my midwife!) today.
Hope everyone else is doing ok - lots to catch up on.  
 to you all x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Taffy thats great news.  I'm so pleased for you all.

All the best


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy that is great news.  Enjoy your time together as a family


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy you know im so pleased for you, i bet its an amazing feeling for you all. heres to the sleepless night yay yay. 

claire what a bugger about those headaches, i too have been assured paracetamol are safe but im the same as you and dont like taking them. i hope they ease soon as it must be getting you down

mimi 50/50 cream sounds like a plan 

pix hiya matey, hope your well

im gona log off soon as i feel a little poop, think its a combo of tooth and lots of walking that have brought of alot of braxton hicks, which are a little uncomfy under my boobies,  so im gona watch one born every minute and chill out. cant wait for the pills to kick in


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

btw mimi if you have trouble getting some cream, give me a yell and i have get a repeat script for the cream i have but it would take a couple of days, let me know before 11am tomorrow and i would probably have in thursday

night ladies


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

aww taffy so pleased that morgan is home with you big hugs to you all  

michelle i hope u get some cream soon for ur rash xx 

kara u have been through the wars with ur tooth hope the antibiotics work hun  

claire i hope your headaches go soon hun   

hugs to the rest of you


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi ladies

Fantastic to hear that you are home with Morgan, Taffy - must be great to finally have him where he belongs  

Ffydd, best of luck for your scan

Michelle, hope you are able to get some relief from the itching soon.

Kara, hope the antiobiotics do the trick on your troublesome tooth

Sorry you are still having headaches Claire

Hope you mums to be all feel better soon x

Hi Ebonie, Miriam!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

hope everyone is well?

we crashed last night at 10pm again, luke was shattered and so was i. got up only twice last night which was nice lol. tooth still sore but does seem a little better! 
going put all the baby clothes away today and do some bits and bobs round the house cause tomorrow i need to be at the hospital for 845am then will nip and see my mum then a mate then tenby hospital for 130pm!. getting out of breathe very easy now all it takes is a walk up the stairs!

i had my first labour nerves last night while watching one born every minute.

atm my lovely rex is trying to get into bed with me, think he must be telling me to get up


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning all

Well i have had the morning from hell lol and it hasn't finished yet.  The reason for this is my memory is well and truly mush lol

Kara glad your toothache has eased.  I haven't seen one born every minute yet going to watch it later.

Taffy hope morgan is doing well and you are enjoying every minute woohoo

I hope Cath is ok, Kara do you know if she had any more funny turns or just that one.  Any way hope things are ok with her

Hi to everyone, sarah, ebs, miriam, sugar, ravan, pix, queenie, jules 1 and jules 2 lol, and everyone else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no morning from hell doesnt sound good, you ok?

i dont think cath has had anymore funny turns but is feeling pretty shattered.

this is my first break during all i have to do today, i just cant keep going lol.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh yeah fine, just forgetting things that are important lol.  Mind is f*cked

Glad Cath is ok, i'm shattered to so can sympathesis

Kara there is no hurry for things just sit when you need to.  Have you tried a chair in the nursery to help you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh bugger,i was making mistakes in work,taking bookings and putting them in thr diary wrong opps, i think im better not being there. i would have been sacked lol

yeah the nursing chair is lovely but the most comfy thing to sit on it the birthing ball, shame it hasnt got a back to it, i have to sit up straight as baby is right under my ribs


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just take it easy, funny thing sarah cox on radio one had her birthing ball with her as her back is playing up.  I have one i will try if things get uncomfy.

Have you got a steriliser the tommee tippee close to nature steriliser is half price in tesco.  Wait for it, i am going to get one this will be my first purchase woohoo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay  woo hoo.once you start its hard to stop, after you get over having baby stuff in the house lol...it does feel very odd 

yeah we got the closer to nature set from babies r us, it was a bargain (typical me) reduced from £120 to £60 for loads of stuff. i also brought the closer to nature manicure set (tescos/half price)and bottle covers from wilkinsons (half price).


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

This was just the steriliser, i might get bottle warmer as well.  I am hoping to bf though but you never know.  I thought i would get little bits like shampoo, baby lotions that type of thing.  We are going to try out the quinny at the weekend and put a deposit on it if it is ok and fits in the car.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im so excited for you, buying stuff makes it even more real, yet i still wake up amazed.....bet that feeling will never go

yeah i really would like to breast feed to but like you say you never know and i would also like to express so luke can do one feed a day, we have decided luke will wind and change and i will feed! go for it. in tescos they have a lovely nursery box with little bits of shampoo is etc, my mum got us one. im due to get another from tescos baby club but so far had no paper work.

wilkinsons has some good offers yet saying that i brought some face cream from there yesterday and it was the same price in tescos

woo hoo trying out a pram, you gona get from toffee apple?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I saw the box but i have a lovely wicker box that i would like to use.

I am going to try to use breast pump as well.  You can freeze breast milk and this would be a good idea.  Its lovely that theyguys are wanting to get involved.  Steve is brilliant and he is so excited about it all

Going to toffee apple it is more expensive but you can pay bit by bit there and i don't want it until i am passed 34 weeks.  Been brought up with superstitions hun

I am anxious to start buying things and will start gradually.  We need so much i just thought i would start small


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wicker boxed are lovely too

i put my box in the changing unit, the nursery is filling up thats for sure.

yeah toffee apple said they would keep our pram til baby arrived if we wanted, they are really nice in there. i never knew how much stuff was needed so its good to make a start

yeah i think its fab the guys are excited and want to be involved as much as possible, luke has never ever ever changed a nappy so that will be fun. i thought it was amazing when i found out breast millk could be frozen, i have some freezing bags and containers. oh closer to nature breast pads are half price in tescos too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm going to go sometime this week to make a start.

Oh i never thought of freezing bags, actually i didn't think about how to freeze lol

Steve hasn't changed a nappy either but i'm sure the guys will be fine.  Friends of mine let there dhs take over at bathtime and this has a good effect apparently.  lots of fun at bath time lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you get proper little milk bags, amazing isnt it.

life is gona change so much, its exciting. nipple cream too and start using it before baby is born is meant to help!

i have a couple of little things left to get i think plus a monitor then im gona stock up on baby wipes, nappies etc. when newborn i didnt know its best to use warm water and cotton wool! so brought a wack of cotton wool too, crikey this is gona be a massive learning curve and im gona love it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I looked after my neice from birth to a year old so i sort of know things to do.  Probably be a lot different than i remember lol

I'm going to try and stock up with loads of necessities as well.  

I'm sure in a few weeks i'll be telling you my spare room is full as well lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im cleaning the cooking !!!!! weird hope im not nesting lol

im sure you will, cause once you start there will be no stopping you and you love shopping 

i really need to pack my bag soon and babys bag!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh how exciting all the buying going on.. hope your all keeping well 

one piece of advice i would give to be honest is if you are unable to breast feed i would not start warming babies bottles.. our princess will not drink warm milk ever .. and all my friends/family have given cold and its so much easier when out and in the middle of the night too !!1... just a little tip .. take it or ignore it i dont mind


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Popsi they used to give cold milk in hospital.  Yeah it is easier, my friend carries sterilised water and little pots of dry milk and mixes on the go.  Really amazing hun.  How is princess


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yes thats what i have too the tommee tippee ones.. they are fab and always available when she is hungry xx .. she is brilliant thanks honey.. tryin to keep her quiet as DH is nights lol.. she is singing at the moment LOL oops.. good job he good sleeper, xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think hospitals give it at room temp and i know my bro gave all his cold milk. i think if i cant breast feed i will warm it though.

popsi how is family life?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its personal preference, i haven't thought that far ahead yet lol.  Still in the trying to spend money phase lol

Princess sounds adorable hun, you sound so very happy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i hope not to need bottles and my boobies will do the job

popsi what is princess singing, bet your laughing


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Same here lol

Got to go and do some work, got an important meeting this afternoon so got to prepare


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

boo chatting gives me a good excuse to stop 

mind you my kitchen is looking and smelly lovely


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara... would you believe Lady Ga Ga .. Bad Romance .. she is mad for that song LOL !!! she is nuts i tell ya xx.. familiy life is fab xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

she fits in very well then lol

i know have a nursery with baby clothes in, alot of baby clothes ranging from tiny baby to 6months lol, it took ages


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

How's your tooth today Kara?

Oh Popsi your princess sounds a darling


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya pix

it has eased a little but im still in a little pain, i took one paracetamol which was pointless really!gona have a word with my con tomorrow about it all. im feeling a little sicky which could be the antibotics i suppose

hope your well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffydd good luck with the scan tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck for scan Fydd

Yeah the antibiotics could make you feel yuck Kara, at least it means they are getting in your system, i hope that they do the trick. Good luck with cons, I hope something can be sorted. Yeah I'm ok thanks on the upward climb again, so that a good thing and I am going to tell the stubbon side of Pix to keep it that way!


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Thanks all, hoping we can see a bit more. Lol. My midwife and my pregnancy book both said if you see a heartbeat at 8 weeks then then the pregnancy is 97% likely to result in a take home baby, not sure how reliable this is, but one can hope. 

Taffy, so glad you've been able to take baby Morgan home, hope you're all doing well x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi all..good luck for the morning ffydd    taffy im so pleased morgans done so well bet it felt brilliant leaving the hospital bringing him home   i went to see freinds baby yestarday and oh my he looked tiny i was scared to hold him lol i cant remember maia being that small


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ffydd good luck with your scan today.  Yes your midwife and book is right, there is less risk of something happening when there's a heartbeat.  You'll see a huge difference today, ours looked like a baby.  It's a lovely feeling.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck ffydd with scan.  Its amazing the difference you will see today

Well i made my first purchase a steriliser, scary though woohoo

Kara hows the tooth

Claire how are you

Taffy hows that beautiful boy

Popsi hows singing princess

Hi to everryone else hope you are all well


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi all

good luck ffyd. xx

mimi.. still bl00dy singing lol.. we off for a walk now to give DH some peace, we have our first review today with the Social Worker teams, only one more then in 2 months then we can apply to court !.. hope your ok 

kara .. how are you honey xx

love to you all.. best go as she is getting loud lol xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

ffydd looking forward to your news

miriam how is your monster lol, and how are you and your sister?

popsi same song?

mimi woo hoo thats great that you have made your first purchase

claire how are the headaches? did you pick up your crib

afm- was awake mega early, luke set alarm and then decided to get up later but which time baby was awake and kicking hell out of me so i couldnt sleep if i wanted to. went and have my heart scan so got to wait 2 weeks for those results then on to tenby to see my con. i have protein in my urine so they are sending off a sample for testing but are not too concerned as my blood pressure is fine. con prescibed me stronger pain killers as tooth is still bad boo boo. baby is laying head down and my fundal height is now 31 so im growing on target. as for the clexane and epidural she was very flippant and said just stop if you think your going into labour or you are in labour, she said if you have a dose and then have the baby witin 12 hours think yourself luck lol she does make me laugh  and if i needed a section then if i had a dose in the last 12 hours it would be done under GA

she showed a student how to feel the lie of the baby which i found very interesting and said that its nice to feel the lie in someone with such a neat bump and then said its all baby your bump aww.

antenatal tomorrow and as we cant make sunday for the tour of the hospital she said just call them up and ask if you can have a quick look around


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

forgot to say baby weighs about 4lb and 8 oz now!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ffydd hope everything went OK?

Kara baby weight is good.  Yes collected it last week, and it was in excellent condition, just needs a wipe over.  Picked up mattress for it and the moses basket yesterday.

Michelle a purchase at last.  I've got the Philips AVENT Electronic Breast Pump and the reviews are really good.  I wanted the Medela Swing breast pump as they are the ones that the hospital recommends, but my friend gave me her's as she didn't produce enough milk to breast feed or express.  I think it depends on how often you'll use it to how much you spend on them.

As for me still have headaches but am managing them with the paracetamol, glasses, forehead stuff and migraine patches.  Other than that not too bad.  See midwife next week so am going to run it by her to see if she can suggest something else.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire i hope your midwife can help you out with the head aches, it must be ******* you off now. you managing with work ok?
i admit i stuck my boob in a breast pump yesterday as when i turnt it on it didnt seem to have suction well bloody hell i peed myself laughing, im laughing now thinking about it....

i have parentcraft class tomorrow and luke is coming too


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes it is now.  I'm just managing at the moment.

The one I have you start to pump manually and when your comfortable you put the electric on and it takes over.  This one does seem a little powerful, just hope it works.

Hope parentcraft goes ok, it's good that Luke is going with you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow sounds interesting, my boobs are such a weird shape at the moment lol

thank god luke has managed to get the afternoon off as he has been so very busy in work, we only get one class.

i assume you tested your blood pressure?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah had one of the girls check it, it was boarderline low.  So that shouldn't really cause the headaches, it's usually if it's high.

It's a kinda strange feeling, but I'm hoping that it works.  I really want Rob to be able to feed the baby as well as me breastfeeding.

I cant believe that you get so little support off the midwives about labour etc.  The postcode lottery is a load of poo.

I'm waiting for my mil to come over, she has some patterns she wants me to look at.  I only wanted her to knit a shall for me.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah thats weird, maybe your just a little odd lol

im sure it will work, the pumps seems to be very good.

yeah i felt a campaign coming on but i havent the energy as its alot of work

your mil sounds like she is getting excited too, i look knitted stuff..


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Evening all

I have been looking at breast pumps haven't decided yet

Claire hope your headaches don't continue hun, hormones must be high 

Kara thats a good size baby

Steve felt tt kick tonight woohoo and they are definitely getting stronger


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww wow yay yay i bet his face and yours was a picture.such a special time

i was gona get a closer to nature one but lovely ravan gave me hers, im sure tescos had it half price not long ago


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think i am going to stick to closer to nature, seems good reports all round

He was thrilled, aw it makes it more real for him

You ok apart from toothache


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah all the reports sound good, get an electric one mind as ive heard the manual can be hard to use

very real for him now which is lovely

apart from toothache im on top on the world, i have little one wiggling its butt inbetween my boobs whcih isnt very comfy but i love it. getting so very strong now and kicked all the way through the heart scan lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara you're right there, I can be odd at times  .  I don't know about mil she gives mixed messages, so don't know where we stand with her at times.  She's upset our nephew the other week, which is sad as they have just told us that their having a baby a month after us.

Michelle most places have offers on breastpumps at the mo.  Have a think how much you think you'll use it, or get a manual one and if you find that you're using it a lot invest in an electric one.  I can't believe that you've finally bought something  , there'll be no stopping you now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh families are werid things arent they

good thinking on the breast pumps but knowing michelle she will go electric, she is a gadget queen


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh you know me so well lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl there are lots of gadgets out there too lol

i want a ride on soft toy thats in toffee apple lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I do love gadgets and that is why i am stopping myself buying all of them lol

I'm going to toffee apple on saturday and apparently there is a lovely baby shop in milford


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh is there, you must tell me where this baby shop in milford is lol. i have been to the family way in P dock but it wasnt my cup of tea!!

i need to nip into toffee apple and get a mirror that goes in the back so the baby can go in the back as the truck has front air bags that cant be turnt off


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

We are lucky our airbags do.  The shop is supposed to be in charles street

Chat tomorrrow going for a bath


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the main shopping street? must go there lol

have a nice bath, i have to finish cooking my dinner. just booking a hotel for a night away when luke is drifting! hope we make it as i will be very very pregnant then lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

evening all

kara hope stronger painkillers ease the tooth pain. glad your app went well and good luck for tomorrow.

claire hope headaches get better

mini congrats on buying your first item. there will be no stopping you now.

taffy you know how pleased i am that morgan is home and i hope you are enjoying family life

miriam, maia, raven, sam popsi and princess hi hope you are all well.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks queenie

i can confirm that the new painkillers work yippee


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad painkillers working for you hun, nothing worse than a niggly pain which won't go away.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how is your rash?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well without jinxing it not to bad.  I think it must have been a wet rash cos e45 has dried it out and spots have turned to scab.  Itches now and again but better


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds like its healing which is good

my midwife was really nice and understand about my tooth ache today


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nearly everyone has experienced one in their lives, f*cking horrendous.  

I watched one born every minute, i am nervous now about being induced that poor women.  I think the internals hurt more than the labour pains


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah the induction didnt look good did it, that doesnt happen to everyone through. miriam said the internals hurts, im gona get gas and air before anyone puts their hand up there lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Do they really need to put their whole hand up there lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think its cause the cervix is so far back, when i had swabs done when i was in hospital it took ages to find my cervix

we are like cows and hands and wrist can go up there, suppose it helps stetch it ready lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I suppose if a baby comes through there lol

I hope when they induce me it works.  con already told me they won't leave me long if it doesn't work next thing is c section


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is that at 39 weeks, i know you have told me but i have forgot. today i couldn t remember how many weeks pregnant i was and the receptionist at the docs was laughing her head off lol cause i kept changing my mind

im hoping i dont need to be induced but if i do so be it, i think they will let me go over for up to 10 days maybe 2 weeks, con said today deffo no more cervix scans as if baby came now all should be ok but they would like me to hang on a couple more weeks! bet i go over now lol

i need to go for a bath but cause be arsed to move


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah 39 weeks

Have you been told about raspberry leaf tea.  Ask jules when your suppose to start it to soften cervix


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

when my con examined my belly today she commented on a mole i have a then said if it were further over it could have been a something nipple, of course i laughed thinking she was joking and then she went on to explain that your milk lines run down your body and you can get an extra nipple... like a little mole!!!

yeah i read something about raspberry leaf, not a clue when to start it though might try the fun things first like sex and nipple stimulation lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You can do all three, go on be greedy lol

Thats interesting about mole


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i might try all three and bouncing on my ball

im googling the nipple thing now lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm off to bed now, had a busy day.  Speak tomorrow nite nite


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supernumerary_nipple

night hun, i better go for a relax in the bath

/links


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, had 8 week scan today and it was awesome!!

Looks like a baby now, not a white dot. Lol. The baby measured exactly right, 8 weeks, 2 days. Seeing the heartbeat was amazing too! Feels much more real now, can't stop looking at the scan picture. Can't wait for my 12 week scan now, didn't want to finish today, me and Tim were quite emotional. I can't believe it's finally happened!!!

x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

pmsl at the poss extra nipple Kara! Glad the painkillers are doing the trick

Glad the rash has settle down Mimi

Hope you are getting some respite from those headaches Claire.

Oh how wonderful Fydd, a very special moment.

How is family life Taffy?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ffydd I'm so glad that the scan went OK.  I think we're all the same, cant stop looking at the pic's, I've even got mine on my phone, so I can look at when work is poo.

You'll see an even bigger difference on your 12 week scan.

How are you feeling?

Hope everyone else is OK?

Yeah it's Friday no more work for to days.  But support I better go and do some work today first


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Ffydd, that's great news! Can't wait for mine next week - time is going sooooo slowly!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ffydd well done hunny, fab news


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

ffydd wonderful news woo hoo

nic bet you cant wait, wont be long

claire i did the same and had mine on my phone, luke still has our embryos as his wall paper on his phone

mimi hows you?

taffy bet your a busy bee with morgan

cath hope your well hun

mummies, ravan, miriam, ebonie and popsi hiya ladies. big hugs for ebonie

i should really get up and do some stuff before i have to head to tenby for antenatal!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i'm good thanks, i have a naughty baby though.  Didn't move for ages really worried me but is moving now lol.  No pattern busy some days not others was that like you at this stage


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it was very much like that hun, some days baby was very quiet and others baby was active all day

i think our LO has been active most of the night and is having a little rest now lol, little monkey.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I had aching pains under my ribs today, don't know what is about.

Thanks at least i know it is normal

When do they say you need to feel baby for at least 10 kicks

Active baby is good hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your growing hun thats why your getting aches, all your organs are being pushed up, just wait til the baby is up there ouch!

i think they say 10 kicks a day at 28 weeks, i dont count to be honest no real need as baby is very active, last night i could watch the baby move from one side to the other! quite uncomfy dont think there is much room in there now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

How lovely!

So at this stage there is no need to worry about bouts of inactivity


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i dont think so hun but if your concerned give your midwife a call or get your doppler out, some people dont even feel baby til later


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

True, doppler came out this morning.  Found heartbeat ok, relieved then.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the con told me to watch out for movements from now on and i told her i didnt count them or do a kick chart, i dont wana put pressure on myself

maybe baby is having a growth sprut and need some chill time


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you know i thought that.  

You'll know if baby is less active


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

exactly

im nervous about the antenatal class, weird isnt it lol

seems like our tickers are flying by


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You'll be fine hun.  Not a clue what an antenatal class involves hun

Tickers are flying


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Afternoon girls. Just got back from the doctor's and he's signed me off for another week! Not what I was expecting but he says that my OHSS could get worse if I go back to work and that I need to keep resting. I have to admit I am getting rather bored but I suppose another week won't kill me. 

One question - when does morning sickness normally kick in? I assumed that I would have it really bad because I have a bad history with anything hormonal (the pill even used to make me sick!) but so far have not been too bad (I'm 6w4d today). I do tend to feel quite nauseas if I have an empty stomach and feel fine once I have eaten, but have had this pretty much throughout treatment. Don't get me wrong, if I can get away without morning sickness that would be great! but need these reassuring signs that everything is ok. 

The main change I have noticed is in my skin. My hands look like an old lady's and I have little acne spots on my face and neck. I bought an antibacterial facewash yesterday and had a really bad allergic reaction to it and now I have a lizard face!!   Good thing I'm off work because I'm too embarrassed to go out in public!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nic you might not get ms, i didn't


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Nic like Michelle said you may not get any.  I had episodes of nausea, but that was mostly in the 2ww and for a week or 2 after.  Everyone's pregnancy is different, so don't worry if you don't get any.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya ladies

nic i didnt get MS, i think it can start at anytime really. i really wanted to get ms but now im glad i didnt lol

how is everyone?

we have a hospital tour tomorrow woo hoo. antenatal was nice and interesting, we spoke in a group about our fears etc etc, i still dont feel really fear about giving birth lol. she went over pain relief, positions, what happens exactly during birthing, pooing!, what our birthing partners can do to help,tearing, water births, loads and loads of information and will get more tomorrow. omg its so exciting

our hospital tour is at 1pm and we will get more information tomorrow too.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Basically preparing you for a complete loss of dignity on the day then Kara?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

evening all ...kara pooing thats 1 thing i was scared off but i went bout 5 times with nerves before i got to hospital so was ok   as for internals if they say there giving you one tell them you want gas and air its not to bad then   ffydd glad your scan was fine it will start to sink in now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic lol yeah something like that lol

miriam i remember you telling me about your internal. hows maia monster?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad your visit went well.

Loss of dignity here we go lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think most of mine went a good while ago lol

mimi i asked if there were any male midwife and lovely john the sonographer is one.

really looking forward to the tour tomorrow.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

maia is a little madam running my ragged!  shes does a funny smile she tilts head back and shows her gappy teeth on demand


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl she sound so funny

can you catch chicken pox while pregnant if you have had it before?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. glad its going well for you and your learning lol.. xx  not sure about the chicken pox sorry never had it 

miriam.. she will get worse lol.. i need at least another pair of eyes and about another 8 arms and i should be ok for a bit LOL !! .. they are so funny at this age

love to everyone else.. having chill out night, princess is in bed, DH in work, so I have quavers and rice pudding lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i cant cope as it is popsi shes crazy im still waiting for her to go to sleep! not sure bout chicken pox either..im sure you will find answer on google


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have researched and as long as i have had it i and baby will be fine plus im not seeing the kids that have it just the parents 

so popsi any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Miriam.. thats where so far we are lucky, she been in bed since before 8pm and  usually sleeps 12 hours (unless teething   ) ... she really is a monkey and has settled in like she has always been here x
x
Kara.. DH is nights tonight, so in the morning i am going to my mums as soon as me and princess are up (her outfit etc were taken tonight  ).. to give J some peace bless, then about Midday when he is up we are off to toysrus to buy some stuff for her, i want some outside things for her to play with too now the weather is a bit better

whats everyone up to ... its strange tonight as she is in bed, J is in work and Pops is down my mums.. the house is sooooo quiet lol (hope its stays that way !!)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you not use to quiet anytmore lol

how cool is toy shopping lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

its FAB.. i am well excited about it lol... how things change hey !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah its crazy how life can turn around....i will be asking you for lots of parenting tips


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol... feel free aged one and over lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cool

think im gona log off, im sat on my birthing ball cause i have mega rib pain and it helps and feel the need to bounce lol

enjoy shopping


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw have fun shopping Popsi  

Kara, my friend had chicken pox when she was pregnant and baby was fine. you should be fine if not in direct contact and if the scabs have formed over with the kids they would no longer be contagious. 

Mai sounds a joy Miriam


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you are lucky with your princess popsi ..maia wont go to sleep till shes absoloutly knackered! ...have fun at toys r us it wont be long till they are telling us what they want from there


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

popsi have a great time at toys r us

miriam hope maia slept in for you this morning if she was late going to bed.

kara hope the rib pain has easied


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how are you all?

i fell asleep on the sofa last night, i was shattered and still feel shattered with a head ache. i havent been up very long.

got my tescos vouchers today so i can collect my changing box on monday woo hoo, i love free stuff. off to a party tonight and we have mates staying over tonight, god knows when they are arriving and then tomorrow we are off to pembrey to watch some drifting and marshall. im not marshalling but i will get paper work signed etc. it seems the next few weeks are gona fly by and i have people to visit while i can still fit behind the steering wheel lol


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, hope everyone is well. Can you take anything for a cold apart from paracetemol. Horrible cold topped with morning sickness is making me really rough. Lol x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i dont think so hun, just paracetamol. you could try lemon and honey tea

been for the hospital visit and the unit is lovely and very relaxed, the room i was monitored in a few weeks back well i could give birth there is everything goes ahead straight forward wow. gona take my own birthing ball as not all rooms have them, she showed up the forceps and suction cup (vetose!) and still nothing is freaking me lol. we can take mobile phone and laptop to watch dvds on (think i will be busy lol). one of the ladies fainted cause she hadnt eaten alot and its so so hot in there so im really glad i brought a lightweight dressing grown. didnt get to see the birthing pool as someone was in there. all in all a very postive experience


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Just a quickie from me whilst waiting for our curry to be delivered.... 
All is well with us - but it has been a little busy over the last few days lol  
Morgan is totally fab - and is a really chilled out baby. I am loving being a Mammy more than I ever dreamt possible.  
We had a really sleepless night on Thursday - but apart from that we have mostly had to wake him for feeds at night. 
Have taken loads of pics and will post a few more soon. 
Hope everyone else is doing ok - Im not really getting chance to keep up with you all at the moment - but sending hugs to you all x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww taffy so glad that morgan is doing brilliantly hun bigs hugs to you all   

kara glad u enjoyed ur visit sounds like u are prepared for everything hiunnie  

hugs to the rest of you xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy how lovely for you.  Glad everything is going good

Kara glad visit went well

I'm having a dilemma with prams lol.  Not buying one yet but it looks like it will take me the rest of my pregnancy to choose lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Michelle I know what you mean, we spent about 4 days looking around different shops and just as we were going to stop and start again later, my friend told us about a fab sale locally.  

I think it all depends what you need from a pram.  We needed something light, that folded down small to fit in the car.  We ended up with a maxi cosi one and i I have to say it meets all the things that we needed from it.

Good luck


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm a bit behind with all you mums and mums to be, hope you are all well

Glad to hear Morgan is doing well Taffy, must be wonderful to have him home at last

Great news about your scan Ffydd

Mimi, must be exciting to have started shopping - good luck choosing your pram!

Kara, glad you had a good visit round the hospital, must all feel very real now

Popsi, family life sounds just great, I have loved following your story

Nic, good luck for your scan this week

Hello Miriam and Maia, look forward to meeting you


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi everyone  

Well it seems I may have spoken too soon about the morning sickness! Haven't actually been sick yet but feeling quite nauseas throughout the day. Am feeling quite pleased really as it gives me a bit of reassurance. Just hope it stays like this and doesn't get any worse! Am becoming a bit of a recluse since being signed off work and am now starting to understand why unemployed people around here wear their pyjamas to Tesco (god, don't let me get to that point!!). Couldn't even be bothered to put make-up on or do my hair today. Oh no, what's becoming of me!!!!  

Taffy - so pleased Morgan is home with you.
Jules and Mel - hope you are coping with the 2ww and it's not driving you too crazy.
Kara - not long now!!!!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, great that your visit went really well.  And that you're feeling relaxed about the whole thing, lol.  Not long at all now!

Taffy, great that Morgan is home with you and settling in.

Popsi, sounds like you're having great fun 

Hi everyone else


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Laura how are you, not long now until your next tx

Nic glad you feel comforted by nausea, i can understand that i was the same.  Mine never developed into ms though.

Claire i like the mamas and papas switch but it is a lot of money, but now i want it lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

We looked at that one too.  Have you tried ringing the outlet shop in sarn to see if they have it there a bit cheaper.  I know when we looked in their shop in Cardiff, the manager told us that you can put a deposit down and pay towards it monthly etc.  They also keep it for you till nearer the date too.  Have you looked on ebay?

I know what you mean about seeing one and really wanting it I was like like that with the Stokke one.  That was until the lady in Eddishaws let us attempt to put it into our car, it didn't fit into my boot, so that was an end to that idea.

Ladies I have a craving for liquorice, but remember reading something that you shouldn't eat it when pregnant.  Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Pics of my lovely little man, as promised!

http://s189.photobucket.com/albums/z118/lisasianlodge/Morgan050310/

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy he is scrummy.  Even showed steve and he was smitten lol

Claire i will do that thanks for the tip hun.  I haven't heard that about liquorice but have you googled it.  My mw told me if you crave just have a little


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Taffy he's lovely.

Just goggled it and no you shouldn't eat liquorice in pregnancy.  It can shorten the length and apparently can make the baby have a lower IQ.  So think I will give this craving a miss, maybe will take a wander over to the shop to see if they have the fruit bassets, to see if that settles it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh taffy love the pics and who looks like a lovely yummy mummy woo hoo girl, good to see you had time to put some slap on lol

mimi oh yeah the pram dilema, go for whats important to you and you know what, if its the one thing you wana get brand new get what you want lol

claire interesting about the liquorice, is there anything that tastes simliar

nic bring on the ms  but hopefully not too bad as you will get fed up with it

how is everyone else?

im shattered after a long day watching drifting, great day though even with the swollen ankles lol. had a late night and early start too. its my mums birthday tomorrow and i cant go and see her as she is not well with a bug and doesnt want me to get it.

few of my lovely friends felt baby move today, most of the lads were amazed lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Taffy, Morgan is very gorgeous  

Kara, glad you've had a good day


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks laura, everyone was asking how long i had left and its crazy when i say how long. everyone looked after me very well to...i have such lovely friends and hope to drift myself june/july time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

opps i posted in the wrong thread....pregnancy brain

mimi will the pram last you a couple of years?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I didn't notice lol

Yeah it will last so want it but got to think, its a lot of money.  I have got expensive taste lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i could have spent about 10 times more than what i did, sod it have it and save money on the other stuff lol, remember you DO get £190 from the goverment so that would reduce it to £500 lol....see my logic


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Funny i said that to steve.  I think i will but will do what claire suggested and see if sarn can do a better price

I fancy a cot which is expensive as well, everything really lol.  

Hows you today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i fell in love wiith the oak mama and papas one which was £600 ish, i couldnt justify that lol

yeah good idea to call sarn, also have you checked out online prices? just google and of course check it will fit in the car lol

im good, knacked but really good, time is flying by very very quick!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

That sounds like the one i liked.  How beautiful are the bumpers and all in toffee apple.  God i could have bought the shop.

I think i will go for the mamas and papas pramette, online prices were the same


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

toffee apple have our nursery stuff in there which is more than what i paid...research all the way. its such a lovely shop

i love going in there lol. they have a ride on soft toy i want too.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mamas-and-Papas-PLIKO-SWITCH-Pram-Carseat-MORE-NEW_W0QQitemZ280474902217QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Baby_BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL?hash=item414d9b5ec9

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAMAS-AND-PAPAS-PRAMETTE-SWITCH-BRAND-NEW-BOXED-2010_W0QQitemZ400106042064QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Baby_BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL?hash=item5d282db2d0

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i did a quickie ebay search for you, they are brand new!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its just lovely.  I am researching but feeling very overwhelmed by the whole thing.  

we've decided on the nursery colour but will be doing this bit by bit.  

Have you bought a bath


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow i'll get steve to take a look.  The black one is what we are looking for.  Thanks hun, ebay pro lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just one more linky lol http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?LH_SiteWideCondition=New13180&_nkw=mamas%20and%20papas%20prams&_fln=1&_ssov=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282

i am the ebay queen lol, i use to hate it now i know why luke is addicted

it is so overwhelming as its something that we have never looked into before lol

what colour you going for >

we didnt buy a baby bath, ive borrowed ravan's. if your gona buy one you can get a nice little set in babies are us with a top and tail bowl and other stuff included, unless they have changed thing since i last looked lol.

ive been good this week and havent brought anything lol

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I look at ebay and never find what you do.

We are going neutral, cream and beige.  I love that boris and millie and think its good for boy or girl.

I was looking at those bath seperators and the seat instead of a bath

I think i will buy that first one on ebay, its anice colour as well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

stick with me hun and i will show you how to save some cash lol well not save but be able to buy more for your money lol

the boris and millie range is lovely. everyone i know says you dont use a baby bath for long.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mamas-and-Papas-Millie-and-Boris-Nursery-Range_W0QQitemZ160411331168QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Baby_Nursery_Furniture_ET?hash=item255942aa60

you could get a bargain here lol

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Dinners on me on the 22nd hun, i have just bought the pramette


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no need for that mate. yay yay you have brought your pram woo hoo how flipping exciting. did you get the black one?

i spent many a day in work in the winter researching ways to save money so just know where to look.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah the black denim.  I know i wanted the brown but hey for that money there was no way i coulkdn't get it.

Yes dinner is on me no arguments


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah thats 2 purchases now.  Told you there'd be no stopping you.  It's lovely.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire is right, no stopping you now

ok i wont argue lol, i like passing on my knowledge lol

just read the whole add and wow what a bargain, its lovely too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah all that would of cost nearly £900 so i'm delighted, i can afford the nursery stuff now 

Less stress now the pram has been bought' just got to ask my next door neighbour if she will store for me lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sure she will

yep you sure can afford the nursery stuff now, thats the way i thought when i saved so much of clothes. what you save on one thing you can spend on another.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

more links

last ones i promise and tell me if you dont want anymore lol

http://baby.shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_npmv=3&_trksid=p3910.m38.l1313&_nkw=boris+and+millie&_sacat=2984
some bargains there

/links


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

wow michelle what a bargain !!.. i love millie and boris its so cute.. we had a millie and boris highchair but word or warning it was really big and bulky so thats gone to my mums now and we bought a smaller one for us.. as suits us better for storage and pulling out every meal time lol.. but the design was cute !

love to you all.. we had a lovely day shopping yesterday and bought a ride in disney princess car with a handle to push !! well our princess has loved it today and we have been out playing and walking with her in that, she looked such a grown up little girl no longer a baby     .. she is just super lush !! xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww wow that sounds so cool

lots of people at the drift day brought their kids in push along bikes and cars and i said to luke we will deffo get one lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've been naughty and bought some millie and boris and bid on a few things 

Carry on with the links hun, this is saving me money

I am off to bed now though knackered after doing all this shopping lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im gona log off too, got to take sil to docs tomorrow, she had her bunion removed and i refuse to let her catch a bus!

yay for the shopping, just post up what you want/need and we can see what we can save you

night all, im gona have a cuppa and try and sleep while baby moves around my tummy


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well i dreamt of ebay all night lol (god i had some bargains though)

I've bidded on more, didn't get one thing but have bid on a mamas and papas gliding crib (aren't i naughty) so hoping i will get that

Kara i need more tips on how to bid and all

I am so chuffed i bought my pram woohoo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol fancy dreaming of ebay

i have a mama and papas glider crib and its so nice. just set yourself a limit and stick to it. you could join something called sniper that bids for you at the very last second! i havent though so not 100% how that works

been and got my free pampers hamper and no way would i pay £30 for it, the one my my brought is bigger and nicer. took sil to the doc and pop to see cath for a cuppa too, nice bump cath. 

brought some maternity pads and a pack of nappies to get the hamper free

had to stop on my way home as there was a dog walking in the road so i called the police and waiting , a older lady also stopped and got hold of the dog, i didnt want to as it was a big old boxer dog and i didnt know if he was friendly or not. poor dog could have been run over

totally shattered now.....really need to stop doing so much lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thought i would share 2 pics with you

33weeks

im sure camera makes my bump look bigger!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh wow Kara - you look awesome! You're so lucky you haven't put weight on anywhere else, your bump looks really neat! No sign of stretch marks either? Once I reach 12 weeks, I'm going to take monthly photos like this to see how the bump grows  

Been feeling nauseas most of the day today. I didn't get much sleep last night so, after DH left for work this morning, I went back to bed and slept until 10.30am. I knew as soon as I woke up that I was going to have problems as my stomach was rumbling and, sure enough, as soon as I lifted my head off the pillow I was overcome by a horrible sick feeling. I kept saying to myself "Just eat and you will be ok" so it was a race against time to get some bread in the toaster whilst hanging onto a bucket!!  I had my head rested on my arms on the kitchen worktop chanting "PLEASE POP!" to the toaster! Mental. 

On a more positive note, I'm 7 weeks pregnant today! YAY!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy what wonderful photo's of you all, so great to see pics of morgan at home with you .

kara what a fab bump. you are looking good girl.

mini well done on buying your pram.

nic hope the ms doesn't get to bad.

hi to everyone else


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nic congrats on your 7 weeks hun.  Nausea is good means hormones raising hun

Kara you so don't look that big in the flesh hun.  Lovely bump though.  

How do i cancel a bid on ebay, i bid on something and they want pick up only but they are in england.  Didn't see that bit when bidding lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cancelling a bid can only be done if the buyer agrees, you could try emailing the seller and asking them or even ask them if they would post

i do love my bump and deffo growing quick now...all front

nic woo hoo 7 weeks.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've emailed them to ask about posting, hope they agree.  I might not win the bid anyway

You feeling better, hows cath doing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah you might be outbid

i feel very well today apart from back ache which isnt too bad just niggles, hows you?

cath is well, hugging was an issue with 2 bumps lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm glad shges ok

Hope niggles get better

I'm having stretching pains or babys in awkward position, just a tad bit uncomfortable on times lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol im uncomfy all the time now and bump is feeling heavier by the day but still loving every minute, having lots of BH still. my uterus goes as hard as rock. im wondering how i can grow another 7 weeks, there doesnt seem to be the room lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats the wonder of the human body.  You are going to have a good size baby hun.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i like good size, not too big i hope lol

ive put on more weight in the last 2 weeks than at any other time so watch out lol....

so how many thing you bidding on?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marvellous isn't it how we are desined to grow a living thing

I'm addicted about 4 things so far, millie and boris stuff


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh **** thats it for you now, you will be addicted to ebay....

its bloody amazing


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've got to learn to read the full thing though hun.  I suppose sellers can get funny, but they should post i think


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i suppose some cant be arsed with the hassle and if they have a baby it might be too much for them. i did it a few times but thankfully was outbid lol

23 weeks today woo hoo thats fab and gone quick

trying to decide between white choc and strawberry cake or fruit salad lol might have both


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Definitely go with both.  I've just had cadbury creme egg icecream lol

I suppose but i hope they post to me or i will have to go to dorset


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

any of your knock up ladies from dorset?

that ice cream sounds yum yum, i love cream eggs but im a little off the whole chocolate thing atm, weird as i love the damn stuff


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its not that far, might be a nice trip.  I'll call in and see my friend in bristol

I love chocolate umm


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think im gona jump in the bath 

might be back later but have a feeling im gona fall asleep lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Night hunny enjoy the bath


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope you are all well not posted much lately as am trying to get sorted to move into my mums its hard work even tho its only next door  .. nic poor you you got sickness real early   kara lovley bump pic   cant believe you have gone off chocolate this time last year i was eating an easter egg a night   michelle well done on starting to shop you will be an abay adddict in no time good choice on pram its same as mine just diffrent pattern


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam your moving why hun?

morning ladies

how is everyone?

a bit of a restless night for me, cant breath properly so looking forward to bump dropping and omg baby is a night owl for sure, getting comfy at the moment is an impossible task might try using my nursing pillow tonight but dont think that will help much either lol. 

gona attempt to pack hospital bags today for me and baby, i can complete baby bag for sue but dont think i have everything for mine.

had alot of BH to in the night while laying down which is new

i am now hoping to get out of bed and sort some stuff round the house out, at this rate baby will be here and i will still have things to do lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara there will always be things to do i think, just try your best thats all you can do

I rang mw today i was itching all night just annoying, itch one spot then another starts.  She said it does not sound like the liver thing cos no itching on hands and feet.  I'm to stay cool a bit of a hard job when i seem to be hot all the time lol

Miriam yeah pram is lush and i didn't realise it is in this seasons colours.  I love you Kara lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you hotstuff lol.

when is you pram arriving? bet you cant wait

thats the trouble im really not trying my best im being so lazy


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Stop being hard on yourself.  pregnancy has been a real eye opener for me, i used to walk 5 miles a day now i can just about walk round my bungalow. Have you made a list of  what needs doing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh god walking too far is a deffo no no, i walk around tescos and im knackered lol

nah i havent made a list cause i will never stick to it, its just sorting house really, luke needs to sort the mess that is our dining table


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm lucky there steve is quite tidy, i'm the messy one.  Get the whip cracking hun and make him do it soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke is alot better than what he was lol thank god

im not sure what i wana dress baby is first lol, i have too many lovely things lol

think im gona tip my whole wardrobe out then i have to do it!

i am so glad i finished work as there is no way i could work for 11 plus hours atm


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think as long as you have a vest, sleepsuit, scratch mittens that should do hun

I hate working at the mo, i'm tired.  I have to drive all the way to builth on thursday which is a right pain


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah but what sleepsuit lol

bet thats the last thing you wana do is drive all that way, not good

im hoping to fit in a visit to my mates around wales before i cant drive anymore lol dont think it will be long either. got some lovely days out ahead too mostly drift days


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Chat later got to go to St Davids, oh what a life i lead lol

Not a clue about sleepsuits hun, what about a nice white one and keep the ohters for visitors


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have a really groovy while one with different colour stars all over it, might take that lol

oh no you going means im gona get up and start doing stuff lol, have fun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im very proud of myself ive done loads but nothing i had planned lol....bloody back ache now so sat on my ball having a break

i have writen a list too, a few things left to buy and house stuff to sort

i have been naughtie and brought a pram suit on ebay well i do only have one lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just a quickie ladies

remember  channel 4 at 9pm one born  every minute

ok ive  up and done too much! feel weird, whenever i sit down baby goes bonkers and then i get BH and feel nausea and weak so gona cook dinner in a minute and have an early bath while its cooking i think

my whole belly is on the move, looks and feels very very strange.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, put your feet up and relax hun, try not to do too much. Sounds like you've bought plenty for the baby and house stuff can wait!

DH out tonight so I'm gonna watch 1 born every minute too.  Missed it last week as he won't watch.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh Kara, I'm sorry to hear you're not well today. Slow dow a bit maybe as you're on the go alot. I had midwife today, and baby is fine and surprisingly head down as I thought the kicks were its feet but obviously not!!! My BP is still low, it always seems to be.It was 90/52. Midwife confirmed this is why I am weak,tired and dizzy most of the time which I guessed as much but there's no treatment to raise it- great! (Kara - think I had a episode on Mon!! )
Ive bought some white body suits, babygrows and sleepsuits etc.. from Jaspar Conran again!!! Couldn't resist! My Boori furniture is coming next week - yippee!!! Its all getting a bit more real now!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara please take it easy hun, hope you feel better

Cath oh all sounds lovely, sorry bout your bp though


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks. Anyone watching ch 4?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cath nice to see your buying some more bits. shame about the low blood pressure just rest rest rest

im gona go see my mum tomorrow so willbe taking it easy

yeah im watching and aww that young girl did well bless her


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

the c-section is freaking me a bit!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

me too, i so so dont want one


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think im gona crash out

so tired tonight. 

jeez its mad to think labour is so closer!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope you are feeling better Kara, big hugs feet up tomorrow x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kara my mum+dad have bought flat so we moving into hers its much nicer than here


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Morning ladies

Just watched one born every minute, and I agree with you about the young girl, she was great and very brave.  I so hope I'm not one of those that scream the ward down.  I do think that I may try the birthing pool if I can.

That receptionist is a bit rude to the patients though.  And what does she do other than eat and put lippy on.

Kara hope your feeling better today?

Cath hope your low bp settles.

Hope everyone else is OK?

I'm off down my best friends to have a cwtch with the baby and a cuppa, and then car shopping this afternoon.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

miriam sounds like a good plan then

pix hiya matey

claire sounds like you have a nice day planned

im off to see my parents later as long as they are better. i slept like a log. when we had our hospital tour we did expect to hear a little screaming but nope nothing. we were in stitches last night, we got into bed and off baby went having a full on party in my belly, happens everynight now

i would like to try the birthing pool but im not gona be too upset if i cant as we only have one here and if its in use you cant use it, not sure i wana give birth in the pool as you havent got the full support down below from the midwife as they cant view your biits underwater lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how is everyone today?

im trying to arrange a mothers day lunch!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

here i go talking to myself again lol

well my bro, sil and 5 kids arent gona come on sunday as they cant afford it yet are going on the **** saturday night!!!! we are paying for my parents and lukes mum and now sil and her dh arent sure ffs i need to book a table!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara where you thinking of going

Claire oh car shopping what you looking at

Cath hope you ok

Taffy hows morgan doing

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

C-section is nothing to worry about - dont think I'd have wanted it by choice but it was absolutely fine - and very quick an painless compared to labour. There were loads of people in the theatre and I had a lovely chat with DH, the midwife, dr and anaethestist, (think I was a bit out of it on the drugs as I kept saying - dont let me call the baby Zebedee - which was the only name I had in my head lol!) I did my relaxation stuff and just kept imagining I was on the beach in the caribbean - but then when they spray you with cold water to check you are numb enough - and put the blue tarpaulin screen up i said that it was more like being down the gower camping - and that hubby was right my life of exotic holidays was over lol!!!

The worst bit for me was having the spinal beforehand - but that was because they could not get the needle in the right place and had to have several attempts over about half an hour - which was traumatic but I think is quite unusual - just me being my usual awkward self!. 

All good with me apart from I have chest infection - think its the same one I had before having morgan which has just not shifted. So am taking it easy and having a lazy day or two. MW says Ive been doing too much - oops! 
Morgan is doing well but has lost weight  again - down to 6lb 2.5oz - so had to take him back to hospital yesterday for blood tests and I had to get my thyroid levels checked. He is on one formula top up a day now to see if that helps him gain - but if that fails it may be that we have to abandon the breastfeeding   Midwife and HV are both great and very supportive and am hoping to see the BF specialist on Friday or next week. 

Hope everyone is doing ok - not been managing to  keep up much at the moment!


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, haven't posted in a while, just about got back to full time work which has taken its toll on me so not had much chance to catch up with everyone,

Kara, sounds like you are doing a bit too much hun, please take care of yourself. Oh, and naughty girl always inspiring everyone with the shopping lol. I love looking at all your links fantasising about what I will buy when its my turn.

Taffy, OMG Morgan is absolutely gorgeous. You must be so proud of him. Hope his feeding picks up and remember to take care of you too, Morgan needs his Mummy to be strong. 

Mimi, Claire, Cath, gosh time seems to be flying by on your tickers.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Love Mrs T


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mimi we are thinking of the begelly arms as its a good price

taffy you must listen and stop doing too much, says me lol. thanks for the info on a c section, i remember seeing your cut and thinking it was amazely neat. bet morgan changes by the day now

mrs t dont work too hard

just got home after seeing my parents most of the day which was lovely


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Taffy you must listen and take it easy as much as you can.  Hope Morgan gains weight and that you can keep on breastfeeding.

Kara glad you had a nice day at your parents.

Michelle how are you today?  Have you bought anything else?

It was lovely seeing my bestfriend and her baby today.  They grow so quickly don't they.

Well we're no closer to choosing a car, did manage to cross some off the list though. Gonna look at some more next week to see if we can narrow it down to a couple, to put the quotes into the lease company.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire what type of car are you looking at? aww i bet it was lovely seeing your friend

well mothers day sunday lunch is gona be just 5 of us, luke sisters dh says they have too much on! she has just had a bunion removed!!! i told her to come without him and then she said she cant afford! ******** oh well i think we will have a lovely time lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

We looked at the Skoda Yeti, Grand vitara, Ford Kuga, some others but we crossed them off the list as they had a small boot or I couldn't really see out of the back window.  So going to arrange to test drive those 3 next week, and take a look at a couple of others.  Rob's having a little look at some more as I write.  We'll probally end up with something totally different.

It was, she only lives 5 mins from me, but don't get to see her often due to work etc.  The only problem was the baby kept catching into my boobs  

I'm sure lunch on Sunday will be great.  I'm working so have made no plans.  I can't believe that next year we will be celebrating mothers & fathers day.


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, 

Sorry haven't posted for ages! Had parents evening Monday and yesterday which wrecked me, glad it's the last. Two almost 10 hour days really not helpful and when I came back yesterday was really sick and saw starsand my vision went blurry! Went in late today because I was sick twice getting ready, but felt better after a shower and some dry toast. Think I might text the midwife tomorrow and see if I need to be worried. 

Also, had a question (bit embarrassing) but what's new, Lol. When I had EC and wanted to try the injections instead of the bum bullets, the nurse did it to show Tim and I fainted, ages ago now, but I still have a sore bit where I was injected, sounds ridiculous but it's still tender when I touch it. We've been signed off from the clinic now, do you think it's anything to worry about, or will it just go. I wasn't too concerned but it was 3 months ago now!

Hope everyone is well. 

Ffydd


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Fydd, do you mean the gestone? If so the lumps under the skin will go on their own. I had to inject it up until 12 weeks and had lumps everywhere but they soon went. Congrats on being pg, its a great feeling isnt it. xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ffydd

Lumps under the skin is normal following injections.  It's just where the needle has broken through the skin and tissue, when it heals it becomes scare tissue, so it can be harder than the surrounding skin.  But it will settle in time.  The pain may be nerve pain, the nurse may have caught a nerve ending (which is common) but this does take sometime to settle as well.  Try putting some heat onto the area, it may make it less painful for you.  If it doesn't settle I would just run it past your midwife.  But really don't worry about it, I see lots of patients that have the same problem following injections.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Claire no haven't bought anything else but i am thinking of the bedroom furniture now lol.  Hope the car hunt goes well and glad seeing friend and baby went well

Kara did she really have bunion removed or was it her dh lol

Ffydd hope you feel betteer soon

Mrs Thomas hi hope you are well

Cath i googled your furniture what colour did you go for, i'm looking at mamas and papas murano in oak

Taffy take  it easy hun, hope you get breast feeding sorted.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffydd sounds like a lumpy gestone **** to me, nothing to worry about but like claire says if it is concerning you talk to your mw. sound like work isnt suiting you at the moment either, you poor thing

hiya cath how are you feeling today?

claire sounds like you have alot to decide, good luck with the test driving

sil has been on to me all night about leaving her dh as he doesnt want anymore kids, he has 4 by 3 different ladies!!!

mimi the oak funiture is so nice, i loved the ocean range but way out of my budget lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i can afford it now, thanks to you hun


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm really liking the Skoda Yeti at the moment, the boot is huge, the seats move forward to create more space and you can even remove them one by one if needed (fab when we need to bring all the baby stuff back into the house).  But Rob is fancying a couple of others.

I've been having a few strange sensations today, don't know whether it's the start of feeling the baby.  But think that's it a bit early.  Cant really describe them, just know that I haven't had them before.  Seeing Midwife tomorrow at lunchtime, so if still having them may mention it to her.

Michelle hope you find the furniture that you want.  Remember to have a look on ebay first, you may get another bargin  .


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww thats really good

claire it could be hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bloody computer posted to early

i felt baby very early well i think so lol. sounds like the skoda is winning so far, they are very good cars


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire i'm going to buy it from ebay, its nearly 300 cheaper than m and p

Skoda yeti is lush

I had weird sensations like quivers for ages, then i felt little flutters.  Anyway it depends where your placenta is and people do feel earlier than you.  Good signs hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol now you can understand my ebay addiction

brought a nursing bra on there today lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG totally addicted, i keep losing the bids though any tips


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bid more lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you know you can watch items and bid at the last minute?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've started doing that.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my laptop crashed 

im trying to decide which monitor to get, its hard


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

your all making me laugh with your ebaying LOL !!! i love it too, but would as i run my business through it also, but love buying too... 

kara.. monitors are a mine field lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ebay is my new friend lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi crikey they sure are

we want a video one i think lol, i have found one with remote control pan round cam lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. Kara sounds fab, but i dont think i could ever relax, find it hard now with just listening to her on it lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its ******* me off now trying to choose lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. been there done that lol..i let DH chose the monitor i was so spun out from the pram and we only had a month to get it all lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

He he just won a millie door hanger on ebay

Good luck with choosing the monitor hun.  

What one did you have again popsi


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i said that luke could chose but he hasnt so far

i bet i end up buying a cheap one and getting a vid one later

im off to chill, i have babys **** inbetween my boobs and need to sit comfy

night all

happy bidding mimi


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i won't be on line tomorrow day so will hopefully chat later

Night all


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

mimi .. we have the BT 150 digital one .. I find it fab x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

just a quick message to say hi to all on this thread hope you are all well today and looking after yourselves and hope bumps and babes are all well.

love to all queenie x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all 

how is everyone?

feels like i havent slept a wink, between dreams and being uncomfy and im pretty sure baby has change postion and is now laying transverse so hope that changes again asap as it proper uncomfy

got to go and get my wages today and gona try and speak to them about my holidays they said im not entitled too and ask them to start sending my money as i cant keep going there, only going today as im off to see a mate and see has some baby stuff for us. i also need to out the rest of the baby stuff away and i will pack my bag at some point lol


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi everyone!!

Well I went for my 7 week scan today and we're having TWINS!!!!!!!!! Can't believe it! They are still very little (10.8mm and 11.4mm) but we could see their little heartbeats going like the clappers! So excited


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow   Congrats Nic - thats fab!!!!  
You must be over the moon x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic many congratulations, i had a feeling we were due some twins lol

ive been out most of the day and not feeling 100%, cant put my finger on what isnt right though


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Nic congratulations, omg twins you must be so excited.

Taffy loving the new ticker.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks girls! I've also just had some more good news - my bloods have come back normal so I don't have to continue with the Clexane injections anymore! YAY!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire hows you today?

taffy yeah your ticker is fab

nic great news no more clexane, are you discharged from clinic now?

just got some baby clothes out ready to pop in a bag, gone for 2 white baby grows, a white one with black patterns and a white one with different colour stars all over it, some plain white vest and some cream ones, couple of hats and scratch mitts and a pram suit. might put some cardigans in just thought of that, also written a rough birthing plan!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Kara not to bad thanks.  Saw midwife today and listened to baby's heartbeat for the first time  .  Bought the doppler machine home from work so that I can take it up mum & dad's so that they can hear.  Didn't get any blood test's back though and when I asked for them, she just told me you'll get a letter in the post.  So 20 week scan next and see cons, have a couple of questions that I want to ask him.

Sounds like your sorted with stuff to take into hospital for baby.

We have a preprinted sheet that you just cross bits off and you can add comments on.  I think it does make it a little easier, as I have no idea what I want.  I change my mind everytime I watch a birth related programme.

How are you feeling now?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

glad the mw went well and isnt it great hearing the baby for the first time, did you ask about the headaches?

my plan is super flexible so i dont really need one as im gona go with the flow as much as possible.tbh im feeling crap today, back ache, BH and feeling heavy and uncomfy cause baby is in a weird position


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear you are feeling crap Kara. I have 1 more scan with IVF clinic in 2 weeks and will then be discharged. I'm going to miss them there!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww wow they are great there arent they, i have been there since being pregnant and hope to visit before i pop too!!!!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I did, but she just told me to drink more fluids.  If I drink any more I'll be swimming around, tbh it really doesn't make any difference.  Think I'm gonna see what the cons says if it doesn't settle.

It was and very reassuring, but the little monkey did try to move around, deffo think IVF Wales baby's are naughty  

Make sure you get plenty of rest.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i totally agree thats ivf wales babies are naughtie lol

i know they cant put a trace on til 28 weeks as baby has so much room in there

i would deffo have a chat with you con but you could just be unlucky! what a bummer

i deffo feel like im running out of room now lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

nic that is fantastic news, congratulations

kara hope baby moves for you so you are bit more comfortable

claire glad mw app went well

hi to everyone hope you are all well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona try crawling on all fours later woof woof lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

now that would be a sight


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no pics im sorry lol

im cooking dinner and talking drifting with luke and a mate. im hoping to enter a comp in july lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

good luck with the comp. your little one had better like drifiting. x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats Nic, wow this is the second set of twins on here.

Hope everyone else is fine


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dinner was lovely, cant move now lol

mimi hope your travelling went ok today

im deffo having a day at home tomorrow well apart from bank and chemist and maybe hair cut lol


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Nic - just spotted your ticker - fantastic news you must be so excited xxx


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Sam - I am really excited but emotionally drained today. DH and I hadn't decided whether we were going to tell more people about the pregnancy once this scan was done or whether to wait for 12 week one. However, just came off phone from my mum and she must have assumed she had the go ahead and has told everyone she knows! ah bless.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi guys, Just wanted to pop on and say congrats to Nic Twins Wow!!!!

Jules x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, congratulations Nic.  Lovely news! 

Hope everyone else is ok today?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Congrats Nic, great news! 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Huge congratulations Nic, how fab


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies 

how are you all today?

little tip-get your sleep while you can cause i seem to be getting less and less now.!

think i have a little thrush but no sure, might call midwife later. i have been using cream and its ok if i have the cream on. having alot of braxton hicks on and off and last night got a little upset for about half an hour as i was so uncomfy and just felt a little sorry for myself as i didnt know what to do for the best, think im over tired too so today im not gona do too much


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive got to go to the gp's now! feeling really crap


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara hope you are feeling better soon - you must try and take it easy hun  

Hello everyone else - hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

back from the docs

i have thrush!bugger. she checked me over and basically the breathing and back ache is down to the fact im fast running out of room in my little body. baby is a good size not too big but certainly not small either. baby head down and i did think this as i had alot of discomfort in the night and think this was baby turning. doc advise sitting up as straight as possible so birthing ball is perfect. have a trace of protein in my urine so got to take another urine test in on monday. so thats that. i asked if i should rest more and she said listen to your body

taffy how are you and morgan?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Kara hope you feel better soon, not surprised you are knackered!

Nic OMG thats awesome, huge congratulations!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

good ta  hes doing acrobatics on my lap which means its dinner time lol!
he had gained 3 oz when he was weighed so back to 6lb 7oz again. yay!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie yeah shattered hun

taffy wow thats great news

im researching tens machines now as my mate has lost her and i want one in the house in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara hope you feeling better, baby growing fast for you now hun 

Taffy glad you and morgan doing well.  The mat band and trousers are fab you gave me

Hi to everyone else

Well i took my sis to the docs and went in with her.  The doc takes one look at me and says you are going to have a whooper, she reckons i'm big for my time.  She joked is there two in there i said no just the one lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive been in bed

mimi are you growing at a fast rate?

im still very tidy but deffo growing out.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i am massive, i seem to have spurts hun its remarkable


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i wana see your wideness lol

has your walking been affected? i waddle lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think i'm waddling lol

My wideness is immense lol.  I think things have moved up and my boobs don't look so big now they seem to be on the same level as my bump now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

does sound like your gona be massive, you taken a pic yet?

my bump has deffo taken over my boobs now, clothes is a mega problem now and i have resorted to dresses and skirts!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't care its all in a good cause lol

I'm finding under the bump better cos my hips are staying the same size at the moment.  

Hope you can manage with what you got until you deliver hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i liked under the bump until my bump popped out and then i had nothing to hope um up except my pubic bone lol

im not buying anything else now i have a some joggers that fit, a couple of skirts and a dress which is tight! leggings are a deffo no no with thrush!

think ive picked a tens machine and sod cooking tonight im having a rest day


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Poor you with thrush, nylon is the worst thing with that

Where did you find tens machine


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i thought i might have got away with it after being on antibotics but nope!

http://www.tensmachinedirect.co.uk/html/elle_tens_machine_digital_mate.htm
thinking of going for this tens, my mate said dont go for cheapo ebay ones which makes sense i suppose, you need to best you can afford. might opt for this i think, i want to start using it at 37 weeks.

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I used a tens when my neck and back were injured it is a very good for pain relief, don't know bout labour though


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good for early labour im told and the hospital do have about 5 units but not much use being there if labour starts at home.

you got mw next week?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah on wednesday, can't believe i am 24 weeks on monday.

My pram arrived today but i wasn't home and they took it back.  Rearranged for next week, no hurry lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

me too lol for mw i mean

aww wow so next week you can have a little play before you put it at your neighbours lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well i got to see if everything is in the boxes lol

What do they do at the 24 weeks appointment hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you should be able to get your MATB1 form, they will listen to babys heart beat and talk to you about any concerns. i think that was it. legelly you should tell you employer by week 25 when you intend on starting your maternity leave and you need your MATB1 for this


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

blood pressure and take a urine sample too, sorry forgot that. 

i take a urine sample to any appointments now lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks hun, yeah i have to take urine sample to every appointment.

I've got gestational diabetes test on thursday as well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you have to go to the hospital for that test?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah it takes 2 hours, just hope i don't have diabetes as i won't be able to eat my favourite food lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah fingers crossed cause that means bigger baby too.  im not sure what else happens if you have. you feel ok though?

are you planning of start maternity leave as late as poss?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I know it makes baby bigger lol Yeah i feel on top of the world hun.  

Yeah mat leave as late as i can.  I hoping to finish middle of june and take 4 months mat pay and 2 months holiday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

why only 4months? you do know your entiltled to 39 weeks? **** money granted!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Can only afford 6 months in total hun.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats a bugger, same here really but we will just tighten our belts and thats part of the reason i have been wise with my purchases lol. im not going back full time anyway and will try and get something part time more local to save on fuel

thinking fish and chips tonight


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its a bugger but there we are its life when you have a mortgage hun.  I'm going back fulltime . 

Chippy for us as well tonight.

Going to tescos to do the dreaded shop hun, chat later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sod tescos lol saying that we do need to go but im thinking online ordering 

i do wish we hadnt remortaged twice but then again if we hadnt we would never of had treatment lol. luke is on his way home yay


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

online shopping is numbing my brain

trying to decide what johnson stuff to buy. i like the top to toe wash i think, talc, baby lotion. might have to make a list from my changing box and get them all lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've bought bath and top to toe


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

word of warning... I had to throw away all our Johnsons things as they gave our princess really dry skin.. i had bought loads.. doctor told me its horrid stuff for babies as very strong (even though it says its not !!) ... we use infacare and her skin is as soft as a peach now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh b*llocks wish i had asked about it first.  Never mind i will use it, my skin can't be any more dry and wrinkly lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe i will stick with the couple of bits i have a see what happens

mimi well done buying more


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooh you would be proud, got a baby grooming kit, breast pads and a few bits of johnsons


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did you get the closer to nature grooming kit?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes it was only 9.99, and the closer to nature breast pads half price


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i have both too and ordered some more breast pads online tonight lol

you will have to start getting the room ready at this rate


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Been talking a bout it, just got to buy wallpaper and borders


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so exciting

time is going mega quick now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

God when you have yours i'll be in single figures to have mine.  Its so hard to believe this time last year i was nownere near tx and look at me and you now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know its a funny old world, this time last year i was recovering from my op!

the weeks are going very quick now and the baby getting very strong and we have a weekend away planned and need to go to chester maybe next weekend and a christening on the sunday. need to start a rota lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its nice to be busy, help the time go.  Chester is suppose to be a nice place.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not where we are going its not lol, we just need to pick up lukes car from the tuners. boring really but the drive is lovely, beautiful views. then i just have to hope i dont go into labour when we are at silverstone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

time for me to say night

night night all


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Same here hun chat tomorrow


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

hi girls just  quick one we dont advise any baby lotions or oils as like popsi says they dry the babies skins. They say they are kind to babies but unfortunately they are not and dry them out more, we only advise olive oil from the kitchen as it is all natural.obv up to you wht you decide to use just dont want u wasting your money when u dont need to


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

jule thanks hun, so just baby wash and talc. that saves a little cash lol

i havent long got out of bed, poor luke had to go into work so i figure im gona do some house bits and then off to homebase for curtain tie backs and bath seal, i looked at myself naked in the mirror and omg im a wide load, well wide for me lol
having some pro pics done on tuesday, my mate is giving me a pamper session first and then photoshoot, well i might aswell keep a record of this beautiful journey


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning Kara sounds like you got a lovely tue planned,  We advise no talc or baby wash-nothing at all. Babies dont need scrubbing with all sorts they are clean.  I just advise water with nothing in it to bath babies, Talc has a drying effect aswell!Obv its up to you and perhaps you will want to try something but i would just go with the flow lol and if the baby is dry stop using it


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone 
Just wanted to say all you mummies out there have a lovely mothers day tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

even better jule lol. i dont tend to use much on my skin tbh.

im gona try and sort my bedroom out a bit today, need to make room for the crib, i have a busy few weeks and need to do these things while i can!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i dont use johnsons either its ****e i use oilatum cream and bath milk for maia   nic congrats on double trouble   kara and michelle cant wait to see your bumps at meet my sister has 10 weeks to go and is massive shes measuring top of the graph


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is your sis that big ? bet she is uncomfy now

you wana see a pic?

how is monster?

im sobbing my way through packing babys hospital bag, i still cant believe how lucky i am.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this one you can see that my bump goes up under my bra, thats babys bum!



















bump has deffo taken over the boobies!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara lovely bump it certainly has grown and yes way past your boobies now lol  .  And you got more growing to be done.

Miriam your poor sister and 10 more weeks to go, hopefullyher baby will come early otherwise it will be huge


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

wow bump is fab - no wonder you are though 
well you have made it further than I did ......


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww cheers girls

only another 6 to 8 weeks to grow lol

taffy i have beaten you how crazy is that.

sitting down having a cuppa, ive packed baby bag and part packed mine (havent got everything) taken the mattress cover off the cot mattress, tags off of soft toys, packed another suit case of suit for my mum to wash mostly bed stuff like cot bumpers etc and our bedroom is ready to be moved room when luke gets home!

does nesting start this early?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Lovely bump Kara  

Happy Mothers Day ladies


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

happy mothers day xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice bump pictures kara, i haven't a clue how to upload them so miriam i see you next monday

Going to put some flowers on my mums grave later, last mothers day that sucks hopefully!

Happy mothers day to everyone of you lovely parents

Speak later feeling a little upset this morning


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

mini   to you. just think this time next year your bundle of joy will be here.

kara what a fab bump. 

happy mothers day to all you mummies and mummies to be.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Mimi, sorry you are having a tough day  

Kara, liking the bump pictures!

Taffy, hope Morgan is doing well

Happy mothers day ladies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya girls

mimi hugs

happy mother day to all you mummies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am shattered, meal was lovely at the begelly arms and bargain too but ive eaten too much and feel very uncomfy!

mimi i hope you that your day was ok

how is everyone else?

all the mummies hope your day went well


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Kara, taking steves mum out later that will be nice

Hope everyone had a fab day

I bought my nursery furniture today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that will be nice , where you going?

did you go for the mama and papas stuff you wanted from toffee apple?


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Nic only just caught up and read that you're having twins! Wow, bet you're delighted! 

Mimi -Great that you've bought your furniture, I bet it feels closer now. 

Kara - Your ticker seems to be flying by. Not long now. 

Hope everyone else is well. x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara yeah the murano range, but got it from ebay nearly half the price.  Also i won on ebay the millie and boris nursery bundle woohoo

Had lovely meal last night, really stuffed though

I am 24 weeks today woohoo, its such a relief to hit this milestone

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies, ive just got up!

ffydd hiya hows you?

mimi ebay is great isnt it, wow 24 weeks now that is a mega  . 

yesterday i brought a dummy thermometer, video monitor and a baby seat to go in the bath,forgot to take the last lot of washing to my mums though!

OMG OMG i have 40 days to go!!!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just ordered my tens machine yay yay another thing done. think i will be all set by this time next week which is great as im getting very tried and uncomfy. house work well sod it!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

40 days omg, it seems to have flown the last few weeks

Yeah maybe i can relax now, 24 weeks is a huge milestone

Yey to your purchases

Did you buy the mamas and papas bath seat with a teddy bear on it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah 24 weeks is a massive massive milestone, i know that milestone made a massive difference to me and i am sure it will for you.

the days are flying by now, i love at my bump and cant wait to meet baby but will certainly miss it saying that walking is such hard work now lol

i really wana get everything sorted by 36 weeks so i can really chill out then and just potter around

no i brought a colourful one from america. think i want a large play mat a couple of bits for me included bigger knickers again and thats me done (will check list).


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I saw my belly move for the first time yesterday and was amazed, i couldn't stop laughing

I'm hoping i can relax a bit, i've been so worried about everything up to this point.  

I'm getting the mamas and papas seat for the bath

Playmat is a good idea i have my eye on one but will wait a while, i need other things first


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah isnt it weird, more interesting watching belly move than watching the tv. now i see limbs sticking out !

you will relax a little im sure but i still get concerned about things, i think its normal after all we have been through.the thing with the 24 week milestone is your baby is now viable. massive massive milestone

im getting like af type aches and pain in my bum but from what ive read thats the baby moving down so fingers crossed baby will engage soon so i can breath lol.

your turning into a mama and papas queen lol, i can at least say the mama and papas crib is lovely and glides so nice


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah i love mamas and papas and there stuff is lush.  the only thing is stuff can be expensive but then we have ebay.  I know this might sound daft but what does local pickup mean does it mean we can pick up from them or are they just wanting locals lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no it means you can pick up from them.

ebay is a god send i have to admit, i could have never have afforded some stuff i have with it. ive done most of my shopping on ebay, the video monitors were from there and retail at £99.99 and i got them for £51.99 plus £5.75 to deliver, we went from video monitors in the end cause we want to let baby sleep in nursery for some naps. i have been reading gina ford and some of her tips are good some i wouldnt do and of course it also depends of baby too, crikey this is gona be fun.

we both have MW appointments too on wednesday, i need to fill in my birth plan, not a great deal to say to be honest as i will go with the flow as much as possible lol yeah right give me the drugs! only kidding, im chuffed i have a tens on the way, i brought the best one i could going on reviews from others and you can use before and after the birth for back ache which im getting alot of


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its gonna be a shock to the system for all concerned lol.

I'm thinking video monitor as well, which one did you go for

I can't believe i am getting my matb on wednesday and i can give it to work and countdown then

So i could arrange a courier to pick it up then, if i needed to


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah a courier would be fine.

countdown to maternity leave will be great

we went for the summer video monitor, will see if i can find a link


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks hun

Can't wait to finish work, just have no interest at the moment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i was like that and then when i had those BH and they were gona cut my hours i thought sod this, it just didnt seem worth the stress, best thing i did was finish, i cant imagine working those long hours now.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Summer-Colour-Video-Baby-Monitor-with-Night-Vision_W0QQitemZ250593361779QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Baby_BabyMonitors_SM?hash=item3a58873f73

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

That seems a good one hun.  

I am tired but thats cos i'm not sleeping well.  If i wake to go to the loo baby wakes up and then i'm like all mush feeling him/her move lol.  Easily distracted at the moment lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just you wait til baby actually wakes you up, its crazy, i now cuddle up to luke as close as i can get so baby wakes him too, im so mean lol

it has all the features i was looking for and you know what im like for research lol.

thinking of going to aquafit in narberth but what would i wear lol a big t shirt i think lol

my defrosting my freezer at the moment and cleaning it, **** im hope this isnt nesting as i have weeks to go


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Aquafit sounds good, i was looking at costumes this morning, steve would like to go

You might be nesting lol, just a few weeks early

I'll take another look at that monitor when i am ready to buy

So gina ford recommends baby takes some naps in nursery.  I suppose so LO can get used to it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just got to find out times an prices now, im not gona buy anymore maternity stuff doesnt seem much point, wellmaybe some joggers, non maternity cheapo ones lol

i will let you know what the monitor is like when its delivered.

gina ford says baby needs to get use to its own room and being alone or baby gets scared when you expect it to sleep all night it there, makes sense really plus im quite happy to be in the nursery for changing times etc as its such a lovely room, very calming


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah it looks lovely hun very calming

It seems a bit of a waste now for mat clothes hun, but you will probably get bigger but joggers should do


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will deffo get bigger but trousers are the most uncomfy thing ever and im sure they will be more so when bump drops. it will be nice if weather says nice as i do have a lovely pair of white comfy linen trousers and i will have to wear a dress!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

quick post before my puter gets turned off we are supposed to move tv and puter in to mums for virgin to put on tomorrow but jeff has sickness bug great timing  hoping maia doesnt catch it as shes had upset stomach yesterday  kara thats monitor i got its ok just a pain that the video turns off after 5 mins unless its plugged in to mains you gotta keep pressing button to come on its good tho in dark room you can see baby fine


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no miriam, my parents had a sickness bug and it was nasty, happy moving hun

i dont mind pressing a button no doubt it will be a well used button lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Dresses sound comfy, trousers are uncomfy i wear a lot of leggings now and i've already outgrown them.  ordered more stuff today, taffy gave me a lovely pair of trousers and they are to tight.  F*ck i'm gonna be massive lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello everyone. Hope you are all ok. 

All good here. Hubby has gone back to work today after his paternity leave  Those 2 weeks have flown by. 

Kara I'm sure was nesting at the end of January - Mike thought it was hysterical that I wanted to do a huge shop to stock the cupboards before I got too big and uncomfy.  I also went and bought tea, coffee, sugar and biscuits for all the visitors that were gonna come after the baby -Think I must have known!

Mimi - Oops   lol! Have you loosened the tabs at the sides too? Sounds like you are having fun shopping - well done on all your bargains 

Miriam - Good luck with the move - hope all goes smoothly and that jeff gets better soon (and keeps his bug to himself!)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im now even finding leggings not that comfy think that was due to thrush more that anything though, it does sound like your gona be massive.

im still very neat but large for me, everyone says im all baby and it does feel like that when im getting kicked lol, my weight seems to go up and down now each day which is odd

just hoovered my bedroom and need a rest! everything takes so long 

omg taffy that has gone so quick, hope your managing ok with him there. ive done a bigger than usual shop but they had no decaff tea bags!! how is morgan? feeding well?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Morgan seems to be doing well - but the scales will tell tomorrow when HV comes....
He is taking his formula feed at night and sleeping really well for about 5 hours so we've been catching up on sleep. Just hope that he is gaining weight now.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds like he is doing great hun and wow 5 hours thats fab, bet you needed a sleep too


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad morgans starting to sleep longer taffy its so much easier when you get a good nights sleep   well maia just had reeal watery poop had to strip her off was everywhere ...my mum dad have sickness bug too so looks like im only one without it just hope shes not sick


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy glad morgan is sleeping well and i'm sure he would of gained weight.  Yeah tabs undone hun

Miriam hope maia doesn't get it to bad hun

Kara theres no way it can be all baby for me lol.  Your bump looks lovely, i'm all round


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam hope you and maia dont get the bugs

mimi are you chocolate, cake and baby lol

my mum just called she has been at the hospital with chest pains so they hooked her up to an ecg etc and blood tests, all is ok in the heart department thankfully, she is very weak after this bug and lost alot of weight too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope your mum is better soon.  This bug seems quite nasty

Yeah kara 50% baby, 50% turkish delight lol

Got to go doing some cooking with my lads, chat later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it is a very nasty bug

ive only been weighed once and that was at my 12 week scan, i think lol at the moment my weight goes from 10stone to 10 stone 2lbs

have fun cooking, im cleaning inbetween being on here, need lots of breaks. i have an hour left of cleaning on and off and then i need to iron some stuff. tescos is coming between 6 and 8pm and im hoping after 7 as luke will be home to cary stuff then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well tescos delivery came early but the guy was very nice and brought it all in

he even mention that labour is nothing to worry about and his wife has had 2 children, first time she managed with a little gas and air and the second one pop out, his words lol. i was laughing my head off


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ladies just a quick question.  Should you be monitored a bit more during pregnancy if you have polycystics ovaries?  Been having similar pain as I did everymonth, before getting pregnant.  I was told to stop metformin by the clinic, hence the pain has returned, which I didn't think it would.  Tried discussing this with my midwife, but she lacks knowledge about infertility etc, so just told me "your pregnant now, so don't worry".  But have goggled it, and everything is coming back as women should be monitored throughout.

Hope everyone is OK?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya claire

could be worth calling your hospital and requesting to see your consultant earlier than planned. does google say what it means by being monitored throughout? 

the pain could be stetching as your uterus is moving up. i would have thought your ovaries would be all quiet now but i cant say for sure as i dont know much about PCOS


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how are you all?

seems very quiet here lately lol well apart from a couple of us

im off to see my mate today and have some professional photos taken which will be nice. i think bump has dropped a little too! didnt sleep too great and feels like i have a hangover but thats probably cause im not use to getting up with an alarm clock anymore lol.

right better dash


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara yeah the articles I read on goggle say that there are complications that can be associated with it.  The main one being gestational diabetes, which can occur very early on in the pregnancy.

I did think that the pain could be stretching, but it's mainly on the one side.  Mum works with my cons in theatre, think I'm gonna get her to have a word with one of his team (as he's away for 2 weeks), to see what they say.

I'm really coming to the idea that midwives need to be taught about fertility treatment and how it can affect pregnancy.  As mine haven't a clue  .

It is quiet on here at the mo.

Hope you have a fab time at your friends.  Think I'm gonna get Rob to start taking photos this week (will get him to do it as it's his hobby and he's very good at it, but I would say that).

I'm off to tesco, and then when Rob gets up think we'll go for a drive somewhere, will leave car hunting till tomorrow as it's supposed to rain


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire hi, hope you get some answers.  Pains are normal though, i was surprised just how painful things can get.  Worrying though and yes i think a lot of people could do with more knowledge of infertility.

Kara hope you have some lovely pics done


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Michelle I normally wouldn't worry about it, and haven't done as I just put it down to pregnancy pain.  But over the last 2-3 weeks the pain is the same as I would normally have every month.  I just want to make sure that everything is OK, and that I'm not going to have any problems later on in the pregnancy.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

It is worrying, any pain causes concern.  Have you thought about going to the docs, maybe you'll get more sense out of them


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Will get mum to talk with the cons team, and will see one of the GP's when I go back to work on Thursday


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Claire - I hope you get it sorted soon  

Mimi - you've got me wanting a turkish delight now and there's none in the house lol
Cant drive for another week and cant be arsed to walk to Asda - but I really want one ! 

Kara have a lovely day - looking forward to seeing the pics  
Hope your mum gets better soon - theres lots of horrid stuff around at the moment.  

Miriam - Hope Maia is ok and not got the bug. 
Is it moving day? Hope all goes well

My HV been again today. Morgan has gained 1.5 oz this week - he is now 6lb 5.5oz - so going in the right direction but very, very slowly and still a long way off his birth weight of 6lb 14oz  
We are sticking with the breast feeding for the time being but giving him 2 bottles of formula a day top-up to see if that will help him gain.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy good to see morgan has gained a little weight and good for you to stick with breast feeding plus a top up. i wouldnt walk to asda either lol

claire i think any ache or pain is a worry, i had very much one sided pain mostly on the right. i agree MW need to know more about fertility issue mine dont know much at all. i hope you get some news from your con that eases your mind a little, sometimes google can be a bad thing

michelle i saw you today coming through melins bridge , i was in my pick up, how ya doing today?

miriam hope the move is going well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry forgot to say

photoshoot was great,hope the pics look good, lots and lots of bump pic, quite arty too


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Claire, 

I have PCOS and when I was diagnosed the specialist said to be very careful with the internet because there's a lot of unmonitored sites and some of them have very little evidence for their claims/advice. I had pain in one side and went in for a scan and in my case it was because my ovary on one side is very high and still large from treatment i.e. nothing to worry about. I know it's horrible having pains that you're worried about especially if they bring back memories, hopefully, your consultant will be able to help. 

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffydd

how are you? wow 8 days on your ticker woo hoo

think im gona head for a nice bath as im a little achy today!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

OMG Morgan has taught Jasper (my cocker spaniel) to "cry". Jasper has always been a quiet dog but he has started today to make this loud howly noise when Morgan cries. Think he's reminding me that i need to feed the baby lol 
Have tears rolling down my face laughing at him at the moment - but that could drive a girl crazy if it carries on !!!!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, Taffy!  Morgan is very cleaver communicating with Jasper already, amazing.  Good that he's gained a little bit of weight. 

Hope everyone is doing well over here?

Miriam, are you moving house?  Good luck 

Kara, hope you're all ready as it's really only a couple of weeks for you now


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Claire, I have polycystic ovaries and suffered with OHSS after treatment as a result. When I went in for my 7 week scan last week, you could see that the cysts on my ovaries are still MASSIVE!! I have about 5 or 6 on each ovary and they are about 5cm big! The nurse was quite surprised that I wasn't in more pain (I get some niggling pains every now and then but nothing too bad). They are giving me a scan again in 2 week to keep an eye but didn't seem to concerned about it and said there wasn't a risk to the babies.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy lol good to see your babies are having fun together

laura not sure im that ready lol mentally anyway lol

nic its good your not in too much pain with your swollen ovaries, i assume your ovaries will calm down when the placentra takes over from the corpus luteum

i am so tired today


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy i just read your post to dh, both wetting ourselves.  You must keep a bar of turkish in the house lol

Kara i don't know your truck, was it this morning you saw me

Laura how are you hun

Hi to ffydd, nic, claire, queenie and everyone else

MW tomorrow bit worried cos of my weight lol. 

And i just can't stop spending money lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it was at about 950am

what time is your appointment? dont worry about spending money lol, she might not mention your weight!
my appointment is at 1015am and i have started writing a birth plan but its not finished as there are so many varibles lol

our monitor has just arrived gona leave it for luke to have a play with


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I bought the moses basket stand and bath seat today (shop are keeping it for me until i want it)

She might not mention it lol 

I was on my way back from a call this morning, sorry didn't know truck.  Would of recognised you in the skyline lol

Where did you have photos done


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i so miss my skyline, luke is rebuilding it for me yay yay.

good for you buying more stuff. 

i had the pics done at a mates in milford, the lady is from the states and comes over once a year, alot of the pics are very arty of bump and curves ,i dont really like a camera pointed in my face so this was perfect lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have you put on much weight? ive lost 2lb in the last few days!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think i will mention it to MW tomorrow as surely i shouldnt be losing weight, my friend said she drop a few pounds before the birth!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I haven't weighed lol, just look massive.  Always knew i would be though so no shock there lol

I need a list of what stuff to get, i'm going to get a few things each week so that will ease the load

Photos sound lush hun

Glad your getting the skyline back

Yeah def mention it to mw


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah buying that way makes it feel like you have spent less, ive hardly spent anything lol

i need the skyline so i can drift again yay


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Need to do the ironing, what a bore


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im cooking and lukes just come home, stressed out and miserable!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Have a nice evening then lol

Steve is so much happier since he got new job, less money and less stress


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke  has work stress and car stress!men lol

gona log off, cook dinner and watch channel 4 at 9pm

night night


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Gotta do ironing take care


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well we tired the monitor and we have too much interference in our house so gona try and send it back which is a shame, we think next doors wireless is the cause


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Kara, I know, I'm so excited for the 12 week scan (although really it's 11 weeks, lol). I can't wait to tell people either, fed up of lying. Lol. So sorry that your monitor doesn't work, how annoying. Have you tried googling to see if there's anything you can do about interference? It's seems such a shame to have to send it back. 

Here's a question for you all, when do you normally start to show? I just look massive at the moment, bigger than ever, but not pregnant, just fat. None of my clothes fit very well and I can't justify buying a size up, but then it seems too early for maternity stuff.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara sorry bout your monitor hun, what are you going to try next

Ffydd i just looked fat for a few weeks and started showing slightly around 16 weeks.  We're all different though.  I just bought the next size up then went into mat clothes


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies how is everyone?

ffydd i went through a fat looking stage, i think everyone does but i did start wearing maternity jeans at around 9 weeks cause my belly seemed bigger lol as for showing well i thought i was fairly early but looking back at the pics no one would have known

mimi good luck with MW. we are know looking at a monitor with DECT technology which is meant to cut out interference! doubt we will go for a video monitor now through as we would be looking at over a £100 and if the sound is anything like the one we are sending back its not worth the picture over the sound

omg did you all watch one born every minute? i was in stitches at the couples to begin with especially the lady truck driver and her dh, they were great but **** i really found the emergency c section scary.
another sleepless night for me and i feel pretty shattered today. little knees and feet sticking out of me so laying down is quite an issue at night. got to go to MW soon and then off to pick up photo samples from yesterday and post this bloody monitor back which is a real shame. next one is coming from argos i think lol.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck with your midwives appointments today ladies  

I am having "issues" with my GP. Feel a formal compaint coming ...... May be back for a rant in a bit lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Just popping in to say hi. Hope you and Morgan are ok Taffy, nt sounding good about your GP   Good to see that the little fellow has put some weight on, hope he will soon be at and past his birth weight.

Huge congrats on your milestone Mimi, that is great and lovely to see that you have started to go wikd on the baby purchases!!

Getting so much closer for you now Kara. The countdown is on, hope you manage some sleep and rest. Loving one born every minute. Would you let them film you if it was in your hosp??!!

Fab news about the twins Nic

Good luck for your scan Fydd

Hope you are ok Claire and managed to get some advice. Have you just got PCO or actual PCOS? I think gestation diabetes is associated with full blown PCOS rather than PCO due to the insulin intolerance that can come with it. if I remember right I think some advise to take up until 12 weeks and this can lower the risks, but you have sailed lovely passed the 12 weeks. Of course docs will be cautious as there is no supporting evidence of met being safe in pregnancy. 

I have been thinking isn't it lovely that this thread has become the busiest there is hope!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Pix and thanks for well wishes

Taffy bloody complain love

kara good luck with mw

Well my appointment went well, she listened to the heart and the baby kicked.  She said nothing wrong with that baby lovely and healthy.  Got my matb1 form to do and my grant form, woohoo.  I mentioned to her i was being induced and she said i will probably have a sweep before hand.  Told her i want natural birth if i can and she agreed


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Morgan has been posing for the camera again - heres a few of my favourite recent pics

http://s189.photobucket.com/albums/z118/lisasianlodge/Morgan14032010/

/links


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh Taffy he's gorgeous, and coming along great


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morgan is beautiful taffy, he looks like a really laid back baby


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow taffy morgan has changed lots hasnt he, if you feel the need to make a complaint i would

claire hiya hun hows life?

mimi glad your appointment well well, did she mention your weight? as i know that was a concern for you

my appointment was well interesting, i have a protein and leukocytes in my urine but my urine test that was sent away last week is clear. the midwife asked if i had any loss or wetness so i mentioned i woke in the night feel very damp around the tops of my legs so i now have to see my con tomorrow to check urine and check liquid pools!
baby is head down but 5/5 so not engaged and is back to back which is why im so uncomfy. listened to babys heart beat and baby kicked and i rubbed baby as it did and baby got all excited as heart rate went up wow. judging babys weight is hard now but on the chart baby weighs around 5lb 7oz this is going by my fundal height of 33cm. been told aquafit probably not a good idea due to BH and back ache but swimming would be good

went and picked up my samples pics, some are lovely but some are awful lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara no she didn't even weigh me hun, said all was well bp good and urine clear.  Baby kicked as well when she did the doppler thing and started moving around.  She said we have a very healthy active baby in there, so relieved.

What is the liquid pool hun, is that amniotic fluid


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol i thought she wouldnt mention it lol, im sure you look fab and not like turkish delight lol

isnt it great to be told baby is healthy, love it. so matb1 and grant from all sorted for you yay

yeah the liquid pools are amniotic fluid, she said sometimes the hind waters can leak, i dont think its that at all and i wouldnt have even mentioned it if she didnt ask as i wasnt concerned, if i have anymore loss i have to call her until 5pm or go to hospital. im not worried though as i havent had any loss since


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think vaginal secretion increases the more weeks you are, but always safe to check

I'm thrilled she said tt was healthy i've been worried since stopping aspirin.  Movements are also ok, she said i would notice a difference as baby is growing and not as much room anymore

Pity bout some of the photos hun, but at least you have some nice ones


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah they do, i tend to get secretions most in the morning but ive been lucky and it hasnt been to messy lol. i dont think its my waters as it would have carried on

oh yeah the lovely soft feelings will changed to full of painful kicks etc soon. i have this LO knees up under my ribs and get painful movements that move my whole belly lol, its lush

not bothered about the pics as i cant afford to buy them all lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm good thanks Kara, just pottering around the house till Rob gets home (they called him in just before lunch  )

Hope you have more nice pics than poor ones


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire boo boo to rob getting called into work. pottering is good. you brought anymore stuff?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Got to go and meet someone now, will be back later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have fun mimi

i really need to do some stuff but feeling shattered


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

No not bought anything, although we did discuss what we have left to get last night.  Will prob get somemore things after the scan.

Get all the rest you can now hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah think i might laid down lol boring though lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Just think in a few weeks you'll be desperate for a lye down  

Think I might have a cuppa and a few biscuits.  Daytime tv is a pile of poo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

umm cuppa sounds like a great idea

ive managed to take come pics off the sample so gona try and upload a couple!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Great will be nice to see them


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taken from photo samples thats why they are blurry!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh Kara they're fab.  I really like the first ones.

Cant wait till I'm showing to get Rob to do some.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think im gona have these 4 and maybe 2 more!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

WOW look at you you super yummy mummy. When I get preggers I am going to have some arty shots of my bump too. They are such a fab momento of your journey.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

wow fab pics kara. love the black and white pic.

taffy morgan is looking fab can 't believe how he has changed, glad to hear he is putting weight on,

mini good to hear your shopping is going well

claire, nic, ffydd, hope you are all well

miriam,maia, raven,sam em and j hope you are all well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks ladies.

been having alot of BH tonight! no more leakage but lots and lots of loo trips. if it were hind waters like mw thought they can reseal from what i have read!amazing

hope everyone is well tonight


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara try and rest up a bit now

Claire your leting the side down you need to shop, shop, shop lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol yeah shop shop shop lol love it

yeah i think im gona have to try and rest more but im not good at resting and tbh they happen when im sat etc now too

good luck with your test tomorrow btw


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

kara the test lasts for 2 and a half hours, long time to go without food got to fast from 10pm.  I feel ok and hopefully i will be clear

Is lying down any better


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what time is the test? your gona be a hungry girl, take something with you so you can eat straight after. will you get results tomorrow? hope it all ok

laying down use to stop them but not now, i tend to have a good few for a few hours and then nothing for a while. think its quite normal though at this stage!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nah get results in a week or so.  I've had to book another mw appointment for the results.

At least you are calmer about the bhs now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats a bugger you have to wait lol. you seeing MW next week ? when you seeing con again?

yeah im calmer cause i know its pretty common to have BH leading up to the birth! omg i cant believe how close it is!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Very close hun

No got an appointment on 31st.  Con on the 9th April


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wednesday must be normal mw days through pembrokeshire lol
and thrusday for cons lol

im not sure of my appointments now til tomorrow!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think my appointment is friday

Wednesday and thursday is clinic with my mws


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my MW do a clinic in narberth on wednesday and then con and mw in tenby cottage on a thursday! 

i hope they dont wana examine my muff tomorrow lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh god the imagery.

Right off to eat and drink before 10 lol speak tomorrow.  Hope you manage to get some sleep


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

night night

im gona have to crash too, im knackered


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=231844.0


----------

